# Professional Internship Spring 2012



## Lani2125

Hello everyone! 

After lurking for a while, I finally decided to register and start a thread for PI 2012.  I think it will be useful to talk to people that have done the program in the past, and connect with people that are thinking about it for the spring.

First off, a little about myself, my name is Lani.  I'm graduating (hopefully) this Fall with a double major in Marketing and Management.  After successfully completing a CP, I have decided that I would like to continue with Disney after I graduated.  

Although I will have a major in management, I think that I would want to go after a marketing PI.  My main concern is the compensation portion.  I know that management is salaried, so they have pretty good compensation.  What about the other PIs? Can someone give me an actual dollar amount range?  All I keep reading is that "it depends".

Anybody else thinking of applying?


----------



## PrincessDreamer

Hi Lani!

I applied for the PI for Fall 2011 and didn't get in. I would like to try again, but I will also be applying for CP. I graduated in May 2011 with a major in Accounting. Currently, I'm working full time, and taking two classes.


----------



## KaylaMakesMagic

Hi! I'm Kayla and I'm applying for the Lodging Management PI. I'm curious about the compensation for the internships! 

I'm also going back and forth between Disneyland and Walt Disney World. I finished the Spring CP this past spring and was offered to extend to Disneyland, but I turned it down for financial reasons. 

Hopefully this thread gets hoppin' soon! Looking forward to talking with everyone! 

Thanks for starting the thread Lani


----------



## GoofyDuck32

hey kayla, im applying for spring cp, but after wards i was hoping to apply for the lodging managment PI also, what role did you have when you did your CP, was it helpful, any hints or suggestions on who i should be "friendly" with while im there?


----------



## xoSarah

GoofyDuck32 said:


> hey kayla, im applying for spring cp, but after wards i was hoping to apply for the lodging managment PI also, what role did you have when you did your CP, was it helpful, any hints or suggestions on who i should be "friendly" with while im there?



I would say just try really hard to have a positive reputation in your workplace and amongst your leaders. Let your managers know you're interested in the PI and ask for their advice on getting in to management. They may know people in lodging management that you could possibly set up a meet and greet with. The majority of CM's and leaders have worked in several areas and locations at Disney so I'm sure you'll find someone with a contact somewhere.


----------



## MissRiss89

I'm Marissa, applying for a PI for Spring 2012  I'm graduating in December, majoring in exceptional student education (special education.) I completed a CP in Spring 2009, and ended up moving down to Orlando and transferring to UCF after loving life down here. I'm applying for most of the education-related PI's, as well as services for guests with disabilities.


----------



## dkim29

My name is DK and i'm also trying to apply for the PI in management.  I  need all the advice I can get!! I graduated in May with a degree in business management and will love to pursue my career in Disney.  I'm currently a CP over at the Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## robinj003

Hi Lani!

I'm actually a marketing major too, and plan on applying for a spring marketing professional internship. I am currently a part time Disney employee, and my boyfriend is a manager who did a professional internship first. The pay range for PIs is usually between 12-14 dollars and hour. Have you heard any other information? It seems like we are both in the same boat


----------



## Soarin08

Hi guys, and thanks for starting the thread!  I'm Lyn (I HATE my first name, call me by my middle on here, please!) and this is my first time applying for a PI. I'm going to be a junior at BYU Idaho as of the end of this semester so I'm kind of freaking out a bit, really... I've done two CPs but I think it's time to move on from that! I'm really interested in management internships but I'll take anything... currently a communications major with a marketing emphasis, by the way, and also a campus rep. I'm bookmarking all the ones I want to try for and applying tonight/tomorrow- my dad is going to help me polish up my resume this evening and give me some interview pointers since he is in a professional field of work as well and REALLY is good with all of this.

Here is my question- is it acceptable to apply for both the CP and PI at the same time? If I don't get a PI, I'd like to just do the CP again, but I don't know if applying for both at once hurts my chances for either. I'm planning to move to Florida in January but in case it doesn't work out, I'd like a back-up plan, and the CP is the back-up plan. If it can be done, guess I'll fill out the CP app this week as well!


----------



## rachaelfig

Hello people! I'm Rachael, and I was an attractions CP at DAK spring 2010 and now I'm a campus rep. I applied for about a billion PIs today - aquatic vet hospital, vet hospital, marine mammal, marine biologist, conservation education presenter, conservation education at the seas, and guest relations (just something I've always wanted to try!)

I'm really hoping that since they've changed this up with the application process and website this year that it means they'll be able to get back to us sooner - I'm so impatient! But I'd wait forever if it meant getting accepted


----------



## xoSarah

Soarin08 said:


> Here is my question- is it acceptable to apply for both the CP and PI at the same time? If I don't get a PI, I'd like to just do the CP again, but I don't know if applying for both at once hurts my chances for either. I'm planning to move to Florida in January but in case it doesn't work out, I'd like a back-up plan, and the CP is the back-up plan. If it can be done, guess I'll fill out the CP app this week as well!



It's perfectly acceptable. I didn't get offered a PI right after I graduated so I did a second CP for another shot at the PI's. The only thing that's tricky is that you have to accept your CP offer within 2 weeks and you typically won't get accepted for the PI's until a few months later. However, you should be able to accept the CP and then if you get offered a PI, to accept that instead.


----------



## AndyPok1

KaylaMakesMagic said:


> Hi! I'm Kayla and I'm applying for the Lodging Management PI. I'm curious about the compensation for the internships!


Those of you asking about compensation... I know you don't like to hear... it depends.... but it really does.

I lived with six guys.  One was making somewhere between 10-12 while doing a PI for DVC.  The rest of us were all IT/Engineering/Architecture and we were between 16-20.  I know some people were in Communications/Marketing/Animal, I don't remember exactly, but I believe they were in between the two groups (closer to 12-14).

What my boss told me at one point was that they basically took the standard going rate for that job FT and set your rate based on that.  Also, some can depend on if you have graduated or not.  Doing (arguably below) entry-level IT, my hourly rate converted into yearly salary would have been like 37k.  (42k if I had graduated).  So that was pretty much on par.


----------



## slp1650

Soarin08 said:


> Here is my question- is it acceptable to apply for both the CP and PI at the same time? If I don't get a PI, I'd like to just do the CP again, but I don't know if applying for both at once hurts my chances for either. I'm planning to move to Florida in January but in case it doesn't work out, I'd like a back-up plan, and the CP is the back-up plan. If it can be done, guess I'll fill out the CP app this week as well!



It is acceptable and they are used to people doing that.  I applied for a CP last year and got an offer for lifeguarding.  I couldn't wait for a PI decision to accept/decline the offer so I went ahead and accepted it.  Then, a few months later I ended up getting the PI I wanted and my manager was able to call the CP program and take me off that program.


----------



## foxgrover257

I applied for the Alumni only section yesterday and I already got selected to take part in a phone screening! the only problem so far is that the link they gave me didn't work. So I emailed them letting them know about the problem. I really want to do College Program Recruiting Coordinator, CP Housing Yield, or Guest Relations! I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## GoofyDuck32

how long after you apply and upload your resume, should i expect to hear anything back from them??

When i applied for the CP i heard back in like an hour, but its been a day or so and i have heard nothing back from the PI. is that normal?


----------



## xoSarah

GoofyDuck32 said:


> how long after you apply and upload your resume, should i expect to hear anything back from them??
> 
> When i applied for the CP i heard back in like an hour, but its been a day or so and i have heard nothing back from the PI. is that normal?



yep, it takes longer for the PI. Did you have your interview? If not, you should be getting an e-mail to call and schedule an interview. After the interview, you probably won't hear anything for another month or so. If you are no longer being considered for an internship, you'll get an e-mail saying so. There's really no time frame for this because it's kind of continuous and depends on the position. I got my acceptance call for Spring 2011 internship around mid-November.


----------



## rachaelfig

I think the alumni-only positions get emailed to schedule a screening interview immediately, but the other internships take longer. I have a screening interview for guest relations (I guess I tell them this in the interview) tomorrow, but I've only gotten a 'Thanks for applying' email from the Animal Programs internships. I don't expect to hear from them for probably another week or two.


----------



## rachaelfig

Forgot, I had another question. I got an email today giving me the job descriptions of all the alumni-only positions. I'm thinking about doing Guest Relations, but in the description it says it's only open to public relations, communications, and marketing majors. How serious are they about sticking to this? I'm a pre-vet anthropology major with no intention of changing. Has anyone done Guest Relations without being one of those majors?


----------



## xoSarah

rachaelfig said:


> Forgot, I had another question. I got an email today giving me the job descriptions of all the alumni-only positions. I'm thinking about doing Guest Relations, but in the description it says it's only open to public relations, communications, and marketing majors. How serious are they about sticking to this? I'm a pre-vet anthropology major with no intention of changing. Has anyone done Guest Relations without being one of those majors?



I did the GR PI and I was a communications major. We also had interns that came from criminal justice/sociology, but the majority of our interns did major in PR/Comm/Marketing. If it's a position you're really interested, I would still apply. I think they prefer people in those majors but you still have a shot even if you majored in something else.


----------



## rachaelfig

Okay! I have my screening interview in 30 minutes, so I guess I'll find out then.


----------



## xoSarah

rachaelfig said:


> Okay! I have my screening interview in 30 minutes, so I guess I'll find out then.



Good luck!!


----------



## rachaelfig

It went really well! The girl was super nice (of course) and said she would be really surprised if I didn't hear anything soon, so I'm going to take that as a good thing. I asked her if it would be possible to request DAK guest relations and she said she'd make a note of it, and that it would make sense given my background. Then we talked about the new baby elephant!


----------



## xoSarah

rachaelfig said:


> It went really well! The girl was super nice (of course) and said she would be really surprised if I didn't hear anything soon, so I'm going to take that as a good thing. I asked her if it would be possible to request DAK guest relations and she said she'd make a note of it, and that it would make sense given my background. Then we talked about the new baby elephant!



Yay  now you just have to wait! When I got offered my PI, they didn't tell me the park until I got all of my check-in/first day info but I found it on the hub before they told me lol. The interns this semester were told their park when they got their acceptance call, though.


----------



## Soarin08

I'm applying now!  I just had to complete my resume first. My CP interview is this evening but I'm not terribly worried about that, seeing as I've gotten in twice, I'll get in a third time. It's the PIs that worry me.

Is it possible to make requests/preferences for locations for PIs? I have one in mind that's pretty specific, but I didn't know if we could say anything or not.


----------



## rachaelfig

What are you applying for? I think some of the PIs actually do have very specific places where their interns work.

And today I also got the first email from Animal Programs! It is my absolute dream to do an Animal Programs PI (I kind of applied for GR on a whim..) so I'm super excited that it seems they've gotten started looking at applications earlier this year. I also had to narrow down my role choices so I picked Aquatic Vet Hospital, Marine Biologist, and Conservation Education Presenter. Did anyone else get an AP email and narrow down their roles?


----------



## Soarin08

I'm applying for two management positions as well as several marketing/communications/PR ones that are suited to my major... I'm trying to be as open as possible with everything. I figure that will enhance my chances of getting something. I have prior experience in food and beverage as well as merchandise so those are the two I am most interested in (management). So far all I have is my "thank you for applying" emails. Oh well! I shall be patient and hope for the best!


----------



## Wicket912

I am so glad that someone started this thread.  Last semester was the first time I learned that they had PI's and I didn't apply for many, but now I understand the process a bit better, and excited that this thread exists so I have someone to share the waiting process with.


----------



## elphie101

I'm applying! Is anyone else quite frustrated with the new website layout? I feel like it's so difficult to navigate


----------



## dkim29

Hey guys, I'm trying to revise my resume before applying for PI.  Can anyone help me out on resume building? Any advice would be helpful!


----------



## DisneyGirlie

I applied a few days ago and just got the email to schedule my initial phone screening. It's scheduled for Friday. My question is just if someone could tell me what this screening interview is about. Because they used screening, I feel like it's not a thorough interview, but maybe I'm wrong. Describe it for me? I'm trying so hard to prepare. I definitely want this. Also, when I applied online I did the general "for CP Alumni Only" application which never gave me a place to indicate my interests in specific internships. Will I do this in the phone screening?


----------



## Soarin08

dkim29 said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to revise my resume before applying for PI.  Can anyone help me out on resume building? Any advice would be helpful!



My dad helped me out but you can go on Google and find resume templates you can use as a guideline. Really helped me!

Just curious, how soon after you put in the initial application do you usually hear back about potentially having a screening interview? I know it's only been a day and I'm impatient but still.... I'm so scared I'm not going to get anything!


----------



## Wicket912

Soarin08 said:


> My dad helped me out but you can go on Google and find resume templates you can use as a guideline. Really helped me!
> 
> Just curious, how soon after you put in the initial application do you usually hear back about potentially having a screening interview? I know it's only been a day and I'm impatient but still.... I'm so scared I'm not going to get anything!





It seems like the CP Alumni that applied for the Alumni Only Roles are the ones being called right now.  I'm assuming that's so that if they don't find Alumni that fit those roles they would be offered to the rest of the applicants.


----------



## Soarin08

Wicket912 said:


> It seems like the CP Alumni that applied for the Alumni Only Roles are the ones being called right now.  I'm assuming that's so that if they don't find Alumni that fit those roles they would be offered to the rest of the applicants.



And I applied for alumni only at that, among some others... oh well!


----------



## xoSarah

DisneyGirlie said:


> I applied a few days ago and just got the email to schedule my initial phone screening. It's scheduled for Friday. My question is just if someone could tell me what this screening interview is about. Because they used screening, I feel like it's not a thorough interview, but maybe I'm wrong. Describe it for me? I'm trying so hard to prepare. I definitely want this. Also, when I applied online I did the general "for CP Alumni Only" application which never gave me a place to indicate my interests in specific internships. Will I do this in the phone screening?



In the interview, they'll have you rank your top choices. My interview was about 20-25 minutes, I think and it was for all the alumni only positions I applied for. I only had that one interview. I think a lot of the PI's only have 1 interview, except management


----------



## DisneyGirlie

xoSarah said:


> In the interview, they'll have you rank your top choices. My interview was about 20-25 minutes, I think and it was for all the alumni only positions I applied for. I only had that one interview. I think a lot of the PI's only have 1 interview, except management



Right, but what I'm saying is the in my application that I filled out for CP Alumni only, that's all it said was for Alumni only and there was no specific position or anywhere to indicate a specific position. I told my manager about that and they said there should have been a spot on the application to select choices but there wasn't. So now I'm worried.


----------



## rachaelfig

That's all it said for me too - in the interview she said that they were having some problems with that and just asked me what I wanted to be interviewed for.


----------



## DisneyGirlie

Good. Interview in 6 mins. DYING. so nervous.


----------



## rachaelfig

I hope it went well!!


----------



## Soarin08

My screening interview is next Wednesday night!!!!  I got the email sitting here in the Albuquerque airport waiting to go on to Orlando and freaked everyone at my gate out with my excited "Oh my goodness!" I am so excited yet so nervous!


----------



## DisneyGirlie

My interview went so-so. Be prepared for a ton of "Describe a time when..." questions. WHICH I HATE. Also, I can see why for the CP ALumni application they don't include choices. That's basically all we talked about in the interview is what PIs I wanted and why. Those "Describe a time when..." questions are killer though. It's like so much pressure to think of a time when I did what they asked right on the spot.


----------



## dkim29

so there's only one screen interview over the phone for the PI for CP Alumni's?  I'm so confused about the whole interview process :S


----------



## Soarin08

I second that... for the alumni, is it one interview and done or do you have a second interview? I'm also hoping they don't drag out the notification process all the way till December...


----------



## Frizzbird

Hey!
My name is Marion and I am applying for PIs too. I graduated in May with a degree in Communication specializing in PR, Advertising, and Media Arts. I'm currently completing my second CP as a Performer (first time was as an Attendant). I'm applying for several PIs but my top ones are the Entertainment Management, Internal Communication, and Social Media Intern for the fairytale weddings.  

I haven't applied yet because I am meeting with my managers and picking their brains. I also have to add character performer to my resume which is surprisingly hard.  I guess that is all. I am happy we have a thread now. yay!


----------



## buttaflygirl03

I put an application in for the Marketing ones in Anaheim so far. Looks like the CP Alumni ones are only in Florida and not sure if the roles they offer really meet what I want to do. 

Hopefully I least hear back or something since not sure how the others PIs work. Is it like applying for any other job where you may only hear back if they find you as a potential candidate? Oh and I'm currently doing a CP at DLR right now.


----------



## StefwifnF

Hey y'all! Is anyone applying for any communications internships? I'm applying for three communications internships and the Alumni internships. I also applied for the CP for the spring just in case 

What about y'all?


----------



## Frizzbird

I will be apply to some of the communication internships. I am for sure applying for the social media intern position with both the Fairytale Weddings and Youth Programs and probably Distribution Marketing too. I am also going to apply for the Executive Communication internship and the Internal Communications one as well.


----------



## StefwifnF

Frizzbird said:


> I will be apply to some of the communication internships. I am for sure applying for the social media intern position with both the Fairytale Weddings and Youth Programs and probably Distribution Marketing too. I am also going to apply for the Executive Communication internship and the Internal Communications one as well.



Awesome! I'm applying for the Executive Communication internship too, as well as an internship in Anaheim and then one that just says a Communications internship which is working with cast members (Eyes and Ears, The Hub, etc.)


----------



## GoofyDuck32

Hey Guys, i Got an email today to set up my interview for the Lodging Management Internship. I was so excited, any clue what kind of questions they ask, i read in the earlier posts, it's a lot of "tell me of a time..." type questions, but i got a lot of those for my CP interview also. Good luck to all of you and if you have any pointers please share.


----------



## Soarin08

Interview in 59 minutes! I'm literally on pins and needles here.


----------



## Wicket912

I had an interview on Tuesday afternoon.  It went well!  Now for the waiting and checking the dashboard every few hours.  I have 3 that are in "Interview Stage" right now.


----------



## MissRiss89

Finally submitted my applications tonight. I applied for Disney Institute Facilitation Assistant, and 3 alumni positions- Services for Guests with Disabilities, Operations Learning and Development, and Disney Traditions Intern. Waiting anxiously now to hear back about an interview!


----------



## StefwifnF

I filled out the application. Near the end, the drop down box about whether you are doing the DCP or a PI or enrolled in school, I chose none of the above because I didn't see the "enrolled in school" option. I turned in three applications like that and since it says you have to be a student when you apply, I was automatically denied all of them. I caught it before I turned in my app for the Alumni Only positions, but the first three were my top choices.
I called them this morning and they said they have to look into it. Gaaaaah!!! Horror story!


----------



## LMKerins

Is anyone applying for any of the Disney Fairytale Wedding internships? I'm looking into the planner/consultant ones, and maybe some of the CP Alumni internships : )


----------



## erinelise

I'm thinking about applying for the Fairy Tale Wedding internships too!! Probably the consultant and marketing ones. My degree will be in Advertising/Public Relations so I'm also applying for several communications and marketing internships... although I've come to the realization recently that I really really enjoy working with people and a desk job might not be my calling. So I've though about going into hospitality and applying for a few of the management internships as well. Oh and the CP alumni guest relations internship! That's a lot.... haha But I figure if I cast a wide net, I'm more likely to hear something back. I'm planning on applying for everything tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

I just entered the PI application game. Applied for Entertainment Management and Creative Entertainment Production Assistant. I might apply for one or two of the alumni-only positions but I need to go through the list first and make sure I pick the right ones. 

Good luck to everyone!! I hope those of you who are farther along in the process than me will hear good news soon.


----------



## GoofyDuck32

So if we get accepted to the PI program and live off site, do we still have to pay for parking when we go to the parks?? Also anybody have any good advise as to where to look for housing?


----------



## rachaelfig

Where you live has nothing to do with parking in the parks. You just flash your id at the gate and they let you right in.


----------



## Soarin08

Wicket912 said:


> I had an interview on Tuesday afternoon.  It went well!  Now for the waiting and checking the dashboard every few hours.  I have 3 that are in "Interview Stage" right now.



That's how mine are, only there are 4. My recruiter said the latest we'll hear is the week after Thanksgiving, which is still way too long for me to wait, but patience is key here. Fortunately I already have (free) housing lined up so none of that to worry about. I just have to show up if I get in.


----------



## DisneyGirlie

I can't even imagine waiting til Thanksgiving. So annoying. LOL.


----------



## BouncingwithTigger

Had my first interview this morning for Lodging and Theme Park Operations, so I've been spending every moment of the day thinking of what I should have said differently!  I applied for Lodging 2 weeks ago and got the email to schedule the interview last Wednesday.  I applied for Operations 10 minutes before the interview, and she already saw it when she called.  Now the waiting game.


----------



## DisneyGirlie

I did that too!
After my interview, I thought of everything I said wrong and all the good things I forgot to say! It's so nerve wracking.


----------



## Soarin08

LMKerins said:


> Is anyone applying for any of the Disney Fairytale Wedding internships? I'm looking into the planner/consultant ones, and maybe some of the CP Alumni internships : )



Word of warning, don't get your hopes up about Fairytale Weddings. My recruiter is here at my school now for presentations and he explicitly stated for that one, only ONE person is chosen out of over 30,000 applicants for that one role alone. So don't get too set on it, hun! Just saying. I'd for sure apply for alumni ones as the top priority.


----------



## LMKerins

Yeah, I know it's a very competitive position, and frankly one I'm not too set on because of its exclusivity. I have a lot of event planning experience but it'd still be crazy amazing to get the internship. I'm also applying for the college program, Travel Agency & National Accounts Sales Internship, Theme Park Operations Management, Lodging Operations Management, the CP Alumni Only Internships, and Catering & Convention Services. Haha somewhat across the board and definitely not all of my eggs in one basket. I might cut some of these out but those are the ones I'm looking at right now.


----------



## LittleMissGiggles89

Has anyone applied for Magic Kingdom or Downtown Disney project support? If so what is your background in?


----------



## Practically.Perfect

LittleMissGiggles89 said:


> Has anyone applied for Magic Kingdom or Downtown Disney project support? If so what is your background in?



I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## csikingdom16

Hi guys! My name is Courtney. I have never done the CP, but I had a phone interview for the Retail Management internship. Is there any chance I could get it without having done the CP? How long did your guys' interviews last? She only wanted to talk about the Retail internship, did anyone else come across that during their phone calls?


----------



## geehaw92

hey guys! I'm new on here and I saw a lot of you said that you were alums.  Is there anyone who has never done a college program?  I applied to a bunch of the animal program ones yesterday and was wondering how long non-alums had to wait to hear a response.  so nervous but sooo excited!!!


----------



## horseflye

Hey geehaw, I'm currently in the CP and I just recently received the "questionnaire" e-mail--about a week after applying.


----------



## DisneyGeek1989

I was a cp in fall of 09 and now I'm a campus rep. I will be graduating May 12 and I will be applying for a PI in the spring. Right now my first choice is Management PI but I also want Guest relations and the College Program Alumni PI as well.


----------



## erinelise

I applied for TEN internships last night, including the Alumni Only positions, so really about 14... !!! I hope applying for that many doesn't hurt my chances of getting one.. I just figure it's good to cast a wide net. And I'm honestly interested in every single internship I applied for so it's not like I was applying to everything in sight haha 
So now comes the waiting game! Good luck to everyone still applying and those waiting to hear back!! Since the deadline is coming up next week, I imagine it will be soon!


----------



## fgitgabriella

Hi Everyone, 


I am new to the boards, but not new to the DCP, I did my original CP in 2009 and was back this summer for Summer Alum...I applied to 3 Management Internships and 3 Alum Only PI's on Monday and was emailed for my phone interview yesterday...

I had my phone interview last night, but I thought I was preparing for just one of my Mgmt Intern. but apparently she was interviewing me for all of them?  So I was a littler unprepared...but I think I did well overall....what was everyone's intitial thoughts on their interview?  Did any of ya'll have the same issue, with not being prepared to discuss all of them?


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

My interviewer made it seem like the 2nd interview wasn't really an interview, just for the managers to talk to you if they wanted to, if not casting would place you somewhere. Does anyone know about this? I feel like my phone interview went very well and I would love to be accepted based on that haha.


----------



## fgitgabriella

That is similar to what my recruiter told me, at the end of the interview she told me I was a very strong candidate and not to be phased by what might happen in the next couple of weeks...

She said that they complete evaluations and send them to the hiring managers, and some managers base their decisions off of the evals, while other prefer to do a follow-up interview.  She said not to fret over that, its really just personal preference and it doesn't indicate anything good or bad, just preference.

Has anyone been contacted about a second interview or follow-up?


----------



## bassrebel

Hey guys, I'm new here, my name is Danny, from Puerto Rico, I've been living in Orlando for 5 years now and I just found out about this... which has me really excited.  I will finish my BBA in marketing in June so hopefully I'm not too late for this (crosses fingers)

I applied yesterday to several positions which really caught my eye (all marketing)

Anyways I'm hoping for the best


----------



## Soarin08

I still haven't heard anything and my interview was 2 weeks ago.... oh well! They said I'd hear regardless so I'll just keep waiting.


----------



## buttaflygirl03

Okay I applied for a few PIs in CA a few weeks ago, and haven't heard anything back yet not even to set up a interview. So I guess I should just assume I didn't qualify for them? Oh well least I tried though I know odds are very slim for CA PIs.


----------



## LMKerins

It takes them longer to go through and select who they're interviewing for the PI's, so the wait to hear back for an interview can be longer. They will typically send you an email stating that they have identified a stronger candidate or that you are no longer being considered for the position. Good luck! I hope you head back soon : ) I'm waiting on a couple, myself.


----------



## rachaelfig

Anybody apply for Animal Programs internships? And has anybody heard back from Animal Programs for anything other than the initial questionnaire and Conservation Education?


----------



## MyHappiestPlace

Hi all! I applied for 4 PI last month; finally rcvd an email to schedule phone interview last week and its on Monday  Happy but scared at the same time!!! I've already been declined for one of the PI but that's ok since it was my backup.

Any tips, pointers, suggestions on the phone interview? Just curious what type of questions they ask? I read about the what would you do scenario but could anyone clarify that? Is it what would you do if  a guest screamed in your face questions or the like?


----------



## erinelise

MyHappiestPlace said:


> Hi all! I applied for 4 PI last month; finally rcvd an email to schedule phone interview last week and its on Monday  Happy but scared at the same time!!! I've already been declined for one of the PI but that's ok since it was my backup.
> 
> Any tips, pointers, suggestions on the phone interview? Just curious what type of questions they ask? I read about the what would you do scenario but could anyone clarify that? Is it what would you do if  a guest screamed in your face questions or the like?



I have an interview on Monday too!! What are you interviewing for? Mine is just the phone screening interview. I was curious about the types of questions as well, although mine will probably be different since it's not for any particular position just yet. But I thought the scenario questions were more for the CP interviews... they still ask them for PI's?

Good luck with your interview, you'll have to come back here and tell us how it went!!


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

If I keep checking the dashboard/my email every 5 minutes I am going to go crazy!


----------



## hellojamie

Hi all! My name is Jamie and I'm an alumni of the College Program, and I was a Communication Professional Intern last spring. A little about me, I graduated in May of 2010 with a degree in Mass Comm/PR, did a CP in Merchandise the following fall, then got my PI that spring. Currently I'm applying again for the spring because it seriously was amazing.

I popped in to answer a couple of the questions I've seen- forgive me if they've already been answered, and feel free to ask me for follow-up or if there's something else you'd like to ask. I know I didn't have anyone to ask about my PI when it was my turn, and the process isn't explained too well. Now that I've been there and done that all my friends are asking me questions constantly. So I'll just touch on a few points I've seen asked. I'll come back to answer more about housing, living, etc., but the point on everyone's mind seems to be...

*THE APPLICATION/INTERVIEW PROCESS: *So here goes my experience.

This year is the first year that they've implemented the Dashboard. It's handy in some aspects, not so much in other. Keep in mind that some departments will use it a lot, some won't at all. I currently have a second interview set up that's not documented through the dashboard- if you applied for an internship that asked for your resume/transcript directly, your dashboard may not be updated, so you don't have to freak out or constantly refresh.

As far as I know, EVERYONE should get an initial interview. This is set up through email and is a screening, like the college program initial interview. NOTE: The dashboard will say it's only for one particular position, but this interview will cover everything you applied for, so make sure you give lots of diverse examples and really highlight all your experience. It may be the only interview you get, so make it good for ALL the roles you applied for. Questions are fairly generic but a lot more than if you've had a College Program interview. Will ask about how you work on a team, specific examples of where you overcame challenges, your skills, etc. Some role-specific, so be prepared for that too.

95% of resumes never touch the actual internship departments. This initial interview weeds out a lot. If you are a strong candidate, your information will be forwarded on by the interviewer to the specific departments.

Then the departments will view all applications, and further narrow them down from there. It's up to the area, but several will have a second panel interview, where 4-5 (or more) hiring managers sit in on one phone interview. Some will just offer the job based on resume and initial screen results. (This happened to my roommate, in an Animal Programs role.) It just depends. Some will start offering in October, some will wait until late November or right up to the deadline. However, at least in my experience last fall, everything I was rejected from I did get an e-mail saying so.

For the internship I had last time, 500 people applied, roughly 30-40 were interviewed, and about 10-12 of us got a role. There was a social media internship with 600 applicants that had one actual internship position. This will give you an idea of how cut-throat this is. Statistically, you're looking at a a 1-3% likelihood of getting an internship. Obviously this will vary, but keep it in mind. Previous internship experience outside of Disney helps a lot, and also they lean on CP alums. Not exclusively- some departments, like Engineering and Communication are less preferential, but a CP will help in almost every role. Also if you are a CP alum- record cards count. I had zero points on my record card and it was very impressive to my interviewers, so if you can keep your record card as low as possible, the better.

So, I was called to schedule a panel interview, which was the only second interview I was scheduled, and it was _rough_. The questions were much more intense, and there was literally no feedback from my interviewer. She would ask a question, I would respond, and then she would say, "Okay, thank you," and move on to the next. I ended the call and burst into tears, because it was the most stressful twenty minutes of my entire life. Not trying to be dramatic- just that dead silence between answers killed me. But it's just for efficiency! My boss told me later that they loved my answers and wanted so bad to ask follow-ups, but they didn't have the time for eight people to chime in and ask more questions, they had a strict interview schedule. So if you do get a panel interview, that could happen, so be prepared. And the FIRST question they will ask is "Tell me about yourself" so have an elevator speech prepared. I didn't and that question threw me right off the bat. 

After that, the very next day I had a call from a restricted number, which was Casting calling me to offer the role. This is NOT TYPICAL, so don't count on that, just my experience. I also applied right before the deadline and was one of the last in the interview cycle. Ultimately, every department/role runs differently. This is also only for WDW- I know in my professional experience applying for jobs, WDW always sent me rejection emails, but positions I applied for in California did not. Someone above mentioned that, so I wouldn't count on it in CA. Also, CA has a fraction of the number of roles offered in WDW.

I think this mostly covers everything I can think of. Most importantly, be patient, sell your skills, and don't try and be super "Disney positive" and tell them what you think they want to hear. Everyone has crappy jobs and experiences, and that's fine. They want to see how you handle those crappy situations. And be patient, be patient, be patient. Freaking out won't help anything.  

If you guys have other questions, let me know. And, GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!


----------



## bassrebel

That was really helpful Jamie, Thanks!!


----------



## rachaelfig

Thanks for telling up about your experience! 

I do have some questions though. I applied for several Animal Programs roles, and then Guest Relations, which is alumni-only. I had a screening interview for the alumni-only role within two days of applying, but my interview told me specifically that it was NOT for the Animal Programs roles, that she didn't know anything about them other than that I applied, and that that department would take care of them separately. Since then I've been asked by AP for a cover letter, transcript, and to fill out questionnaires, and I've had one panel interview for one position (and it was absolutely just as terrifying as you said). 

Now my question is: what role did your AP roommate have, and was the initial screening interview the one meant for all positions or just one? I was told in my education presenter interview that it was just for that role, and I know AP only interviews their applicants once per role. 

Mostly I'm just freaking out because I really want to get an animal programs role and the fact that they haven't contacted me about the other two positions is really worrisome. But the deadline is soon so maybe I'll be considered once they have a good gauge on the other applicants.


----------



## erinelise

Jamie, thank you SO much for all of that information!! That really does help calm my nerves. Now the agenda for today is to come up with as many questions as possible to prepare for my interview tomorrow!! Thanks again!


----------



## Soarin08

Jamie, that was both helpful and nerve-wracking, LOL. I'm still waiting to hear but I'm not terribly worried, I'll hear something eventually... and if not, I have the CP as my backup.


----------



## slp1650

rachaelfig said:


> Thanks for telling up about your experience!
> 
> I do have some questions though. I applied for several Animal Programs roles, and then Guest Relations, which is alumni-only. I had a screening interview for the alumni-only role within two days of applying, but my interview told me specifically that it was NOT for the Animal Programs roles, that she didn't know anything about them other than that I applied, and that that department would take care of them separately. Since then I've been asked by AP for a cover letter, transcript, and to fill out questionnaires, and I've had one panel interview for one position (and it was absolutely just as terrifying as you said).
> 
> Now my question is: what role did your AP roommate have, and was the initial screening interview the one meant for all positions or just one? I was told in my education presenter interview that it was just for that role, and I know AP only interviews their applicants once per role.
> 
> Mostly I'm just freaking out because I really want to get an animal programs role and the fact that they haven't contacted me about the other two positions is really worrisome. But the deadline is soon so maybe I'll be considered once they have a good gauge on the other applicants.



I'm currently in an AP role and I might be able to shed some light on your questions.

When I applied last year I was interviewed by my two choices for my AP PI.  They were both panel interviews and while different people were interviewing me, the questions were somewhat the same.

AP handles all of their interns separately from the rest of the PIs.  They interview their own interns, and it's usually that specific department who is interviewing you.

If you have anymore questions you can let me know!


----------



## hellojamie

rachaelfig said:


> Thanks for telling up about your experience!
> 
> Now my question is: what role did your AP roommate have, and was the initial screening interview the one meant for all positions or just one? I was told in my education presenter interview that it was just for that role, and I know AP only interviews their applicants once per role.
> 
> Mostly I'm just freaking out because I really want to get an animal programs role and the fact that they haven't contacted me about the other two positions is really worrisome. But the deadline is soon so maybe I'll be considered once they have a good gauge on the other applicants.




My roommate had a role as a Conservation Education Presenter. She was originally applying for the Aquarist position and she didn't meet the GPA cap, so they passed her information along and they offered her the Education Presenter role without her ever technically applying/interviewing for that role. It's great that you had that panel interview- definitely not everyone gets those. They'll look at your interview and consider you for all the roles you applied. The department is pretty small, so even if you interviewed with one role they were considering you more heavily for, they'll still consider you for something else if they see you'll fit better someone else.

From what my roommate said her offer came really late. My offer came the 2nd/3rd week of October, but I was one of the first to be accepted. They also will probably wait until the deadline of the 7th has passed to start offering. She got to sit in on internship interviews before she left her role and she said they definitely took their time going through candidates.

I also had two roommates in Guest Relations, and neither of them had a second interview. They had their first screenings, and I believe both of them didn't hear until November, around the Thanksgiving holidays. They didn't hear anything back from GR until they got the call offering the job. So you probably won't hear back unless you get an offer.

It's still REALLY early, so don't start freaking out yet!


----------



## hellojamie

Soarin08 said:


> Jamie, that was both helpful and nerve-wracking, LOL. I'm still waiting to hear but I'm not terribly worried, I'll hear something eventually... and if not, I have the CP as my backup.



It is nerve-wracking, lol. Just be confident and sell yourself- they know this is a difficult process. And the CP is a good backup! Being in FL for the next round and being able to network and meet-and-greet in the areas you're interested in interning in helps a lot. I wasn't able to during my CP because my start date was so close to the deadline, but if you can go to the networking events and start meeting people it can really help.


----------



## geehaw92

slp1650 said:


> I'm currently in an AP role and I might be able to shed some light on your questions.
> 
> When I applied last year I was interviewed by my two choices for my AP PI.  They were both panel interviews and while different people were interviewing me, the questions were somewhat the same.
> 
> AP handles all of their interns separately from the rest of the PIs.  They interview their own interns, and it's usually that specific department who is interviewing you.
> 
> If you have anymore questions you can let me know!



Hi!
I was wondering a few things since you offered.  My first question is how many PIs do they take for each role, specifically for conservation education presenter, both normal and for the seas?  How long does it usually take to hear back to set up an interview?  I'd imagine there are a lot of people applying for any of the AP positions, but I also read somewhere that if you don't hear back in two weeks to e-mail.  Finally, when I am being interviewed, should I assume that it is for all of the animal program jobs?
Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## rachaelfig

Thanks guys! This makes me feel better. I'm just so anxious to find out, but I would much rather get a very late yes than a very early no. My fingers are crossed and will stay crossed until at least November, at which point I may start freaking out a little bit more.


----------



## LMKerins

Ugh! So this morning I turned on my computer and had two e-mails from Disney... one was the programs blog e-mail that everyone on the college program thread is complaining about, and the other one was titled "Disney's Fairy Tale Weddings Consultant Internship." 

Turns out they were just clarifying a mistake from the application process (they had listed is as a California internship when it was really in Florida- but I already knew that), but my heart nearly jumped out of my chest when I saw it! Still waiting to hear back on some and have my alumni screening interview on Thursday!


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

haha last week I received an email from Disney Professional Internships like a day after my interview and thought they were rejecting me already. It was  information i requested earlier about the internships and telling me to apply haha.


----------



## Soarin08

I got the blog email this morning as well and almost had a freak-out moment but then I saw it was the blog thing... highly disappointed.


----------



## DeeCee735

Is Spring 2012 January - June? What is the term for June - December? And what is the deadline for that?

Thanks


----------



## TrueLovesKiss

Does anyone have any idea of which internships are super competitive (only letting in one person) and which offer more?  Or do many of them only allow 1-2 interns?


----------



## GoofyDuck32

DeeCee735 said:


> Is Spring 2012 January - June? What is the term for June - December? And what is the deadline for that?
> 
> Thanks



Fall


----------



## LittleMissGiggles89

TrueLovesKiss said:


> Does anyone have any idea of which internships are super competitive (only letting in one person) and which offer more?  Or do many of them only allow 1-2 interns?



Typically Fairy Tale Wedding Planning only takes one and is one of the more competitive internship. Other internships may only take one, it all depends on the availability/need within the department.


----------



## Soarin08

DeeCee735 said:


> Is Spring 2012 January - June? What is the term for June - December? And what is the deadline for that?
> 
> Thanks



That would be Fall and those won't be posted until around February.


----------



## LMKerins

Man. Today was a Disney-filled day for me (and it's not even noon yet)! I had my Alumni screening interview scheduled for 10:15, and I've been accepted into the cp again! Here's hoping everyone else hears good news as well


----------



## Soarin08

LMKerins said:


> Man. Today was a Disney-filled day for me (and it's not even noon yet)! I had my Alumni screening interview scheduled for 10:15, and I've been accepted into the cp again! Here's hoping everyone else hears good news as well



Congrats! What's your CP role??

I got a CP email this morning and yet again had a mini heart attack... this is driving me nuts. Would they have sent out an email by now if they weren't interested in pursuing hiring you?


----------



## DisneyGirlie

LittleMissGiggles89 said:


> Has anyone applied for Magic Kingdom or Downtown Disney project support? If so what is your background in?



I did. Background as in what's my major? Psychology. I know those were listed under the Disney CP Alumni PIs and they didn't list a specific major needed so I'm not sure it matters all that much.

This thread makes me nervous, but I won't be sad if I don't get a PI just yet. I only just finished my sophomore year so I have plenty of time to apply over and over again. I just did the smart thing and started the process now so I know what to expect and do later. Smart.


----------



## LMKerins

Soarin08 said:


> Congrats! What's your CP role??
> 
> I got a CP email this morning and yet again had a mini heart attack... this is driving me nuts. Would they have sent out an email by now if they weren't interested in pursuing hiring you?



I got accepted for Recreation : ) I'm a recreation & leisure studies major (with an emphasis in travel, hospitality, & event planning), so I have a good bit of experience, but am a little unsure of what to expect. I've read a couple of things on here, but its more of an obscure role than something like attractions or merchandise. I did fsfb last year and I thought that was an uncommon role! 

I'm really hoping to hear back about pi's soon though so I can make a decision! I don't think not hearing back is a bad sign. Disney has such an unusual hiring process... haha I love all the people trying to figure out a formula or a surefire way of predicting... "they ONLY accept on Fridays" or "you'll hear in 16.5 days." I hope you get accepted soon (for both your cp and pi's!). No more fake out e-mails!


----------



## hobostar

foxgrover257 said:


> I applied for the Alumni only section yesterday and I already got selected to take part in a phone screening! the only problem so far is that the link they gave me didn't work. So I emailed them letting them know about the problem. I really want to do College Program Recruiting Coordinator, CP Housing Yield, or Guest Relations! I can't wait to see what happens!



Hi, I am Helen and I applied for the Alum-Only PI. I am having an screening interview later this week and was wondering if anyone has the PDF file for all the roles, and kind enough to e-mail it to me at helenishin@gmail.com? I was not smart enough to download it before they took the job posting down and I called the PI office and the lady said there is no way I can view it until the next season 

Any help would be great! Thank you again in advance!!


----------



## DeeCee735

Can I ask what semester you are applying for? Is it January 2012? And does anyone know when the applications will be out for the June 2012 PI?
TIA


----------



## Soarin08

hobostar said:


> Hi, I am Helen and I applied for the Alum-Only PI. I am having an screening interview later this week and was wondering if anyone has the PDF file for all the roles, and kind enough to e-mail it to me at helenishin@gmail.com? I was not smart enough to download it before they took the job posting down and I called the PI office and the lady said there is no way I can view it until the next season
> 
> Any help would be great! Thank you again in advance!!



PM sent. 



DeeCee735 said:


> Can I ask what semester you are applying for? Is it January 2012? And does anyone know when the applications will be out for the June 2012 PI?
> TIA



June 2012 PI apps should open in February or March 2012.


----------



## DeeCee735

Thanks!


----------



## Kittys

hobostar said:


> Hi, I am Helen and I applied for the Alum-Only PI. I am having an screening interview later this week and was wondering if anyone has the PDF file for all the roles, and kind enough to e-mail it to me at ? I was not smart enough to download it before they took the job posting down and I called the PI office and the lady said there is no way I can view it until the next season
> 
> Any help would be great! Thank you again in advance!!



Hello,
I have the same problem. If anyone could pm me the pdf of the roles, I would really really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## hobostar

Soarin08 said:


> PM sent.
> 
> 
> Hi, my email address is helenishin@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks again so much!! You're gonna save my life!!!!!!


----------



## GoldfishPond

LittleMissGiggles89 said:


> Has anyone applied for Magic Kingdom or Downtown Disney project support? If so what is your background in?



Hey LittleMissGiggles89 I applied for this one because reading the description it sounded like a project management type role.  My degree is in Engineering and I minored in Management and I have some operations based internships under my belt. Not exactly sure what they are looking for but if my assumptions are right I feel like this would put me in a good position to network with both operations and engineering (and imagineering!).

One to my question... I have my panel interview for engineering on Thursday and I was hoping someone could give me the 411 on the types of questions they ask! I'm both excited and nervous!

Right now I'm hoping to get a PI for Management in Park Operations or in Engineering. I've applied for others but those two are really the ones I'm hoping for extra pixie dust on!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## geehaw92

Has anyone done an interview for conservation education the seas and conservation presenter? I have an interview next Tuesday and they are my top two choices! Any advice or questions they asked would be beyond helpful! Thanks and send some pixie dust my way please!


----------



## TrueLovesKiss

Does anyone know much about the youth events internship?  I have my screening interview next week and was curious as to how many interns they take.  So excited!


----------



## Ashzx89

Hi there, I was wondering if anyone knows anything about the Disney Internships and Programs Education Management Internships?

This whole process of waiting to find out is such a roller coaster!


----------



## Wicket912

I got a call from AK today to set up a panel interview for Retail Management.


----------



## BouncingwithTigger

Wicket912 said:


> I got a call from AK today to set up a panel interview for Retail Management.



Congrats!!!  That is awesome!  Let's hope that Tinkerbell keeps spreading the pixie dust around.  And some wand work from Fairy Godmother wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## LittleMissGiggles89

GoldfishPond said:


> Hey LittleMissGiggles89 I applied for this one because reading the description it sounded like a project management type role.  My degree is in Engineering and I minored in Management and I have some operations based internships under my belt. Not exactly sure what they are looking for but if my assumptions are right I feel like this would put me in a good position to network with both operations and engineering (and imagineering!).
> 
> Ok good! I was an interior design major and my guess is that if you do Magic Kingdom or Downtown Disney Project support you would most likely be working on the Fantasyland expansion or Hyperion Wharf. They didn't really specify exactly what you'd be working on and I've seen such a variety of majors applying for those roles I'm trying to figure out what exactly it might consist of.


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

Got a phone call for a 2nd interview for food and beverage management =) we are playing a game of phone tag at the moment haha I was at work when she called and she was out of her office when I returned her call, but I will try again tomorrow morning


----------



## erinelise

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> Got a phone call for a 2nd interview for food and beverage management =) we are playing a game of phone tag at the moment haha I was at work when she called and she was out of her office when I returned her call, but I will try again tomorrow morning



How exciting!!! Good luck! I hope I start getting calls this week too to set up interviews.


----------



## dkim29

I'm still waiting for a second interview. All this waiting is killing me. lol.  I'm jealous that you got a call back from Food and Beverage!! I applied for that too! haha.  Good Luck!


----------



## twocircles

Hey Everyone! I've been lurking for a while now. But i figured i'd jump into the forum and say hi! Had my interview for the PI on Oct 14th. I'm anxiously waiting for a response. I applied for the Magic Kingdom Project Support Downtown Disney Project Support, Park Events Operations Assistant and Disney Reservation Center Project Support. I've done similar internships in the past so I'm excited about the opportunity to get any one of the following. 

After doing a little research I was extremely prepared for my interview. They called me a little late, but I expected that. It was very fast (about 10-15 minutes), and I believe that's mostly because I anticipated the questions and already had responses written down with examples of why I fit the profile. They asked a lot of behavioral interview questions (name a time when...). They also ask you to describe yourself (aka talk about your resume), what positions you're interested in and why you specifically think that position fits you.

If I could have added anything it would have been reiterating my experience, work ethics and why I want to work for the company.

Now i'm just waiting! It's a bit nerve wrecking but I'm very optomistic. Hope everyone else does well!


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

dkim29 said:


> I'm still waiting for a second interview. All this waiting is killing me. lol.  I'm jealous that you got a call back from Food and Beverage!! I applied for that too! haha.  Good Luck!



Thank you! I'm sure yours will come soon!


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

erinelise said:


> How exciting!!! Good luck! I hope I start getting calls this week too to set up interviews.



Thank you! Good luck I'm sure you will =)


----------



## TerinLynn

Hi everyone!!! My name is Terin and I actually just set up my first PI interview for this Thursday, Oct. 20th. I am so nervous but after reading a few posts on here, I think I have a much better understanding of the initial interview process..


WISH ME LUCK!!!


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

My second interview went really well. Got hung up trying to think of a specific time where I provided excellent service only because I was nervous. We skipped it and came back and I had an answer. He said I'll hear something by monday! Everybody send some pixie dust my way!


----------



## twocircles

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> My second interview went really well. Got hung up trying to think of a specific time where I provided excellent service only because I was nervous. We skipped it and came back and I had an answer. He said I'll hear something by monday! Everybody send some pixie dust my way!



Totally sending some dust your way. You're a shoe in for sure!


----------



## ZenSandwich

I wont be applying for the PI until Spring 2013 (I am hoping to do my first CP in Fall of 2012!). But I wanted to wish you all so much luck and positive energy with your applications. I am interested in the Animal programs, specifically the marine mammal one. I am hoping to get SCUBA certified this summer. 

Is there any advice you can give me now, a year out, that will make me a better applicant next year? Who is applying for Animal Programs? What sort of questions did they ask in your interview? How does networking work when down on a CP? Anyone I should talk to in particular?


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

ZenSandwich said:


> I wont be applying for the PI until Spring 2013 (I am hoping to do my first CP in Fall of 2012!). But I wanted to wish you all so much luck and positive energy with your applications. I am interested in the Animal programs, specifically the marine mammal one. I am hoping to get SCUBA certified this summer.
> 
> Is there any advice you can give me now, a year out, that will make me a better applicant next year? Who is applying for Animal Programs? What sort of questions did they ask in your interview? How does networking work when down on a CP? Anyone I should talk to in particular?



Talk to your leaders and tell them you are interested in a PI they will definitely help you. During the CP they have some networking events set up where you can go and meet with managers in the areas you're interested in. I'm sure they will have someone there from the Animal Programs or at least animal kingdom that can help you! One thing that I can tell you is to make sure you do your best on your CP. A lot of kids take it as a free vacation and don't really do as well as they should. Work hard, have fun and good luck!


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

twocircles said:


> Totally sending some dust your way. You're a shoe in for sure!



Thank you!


----------



## ZenSandwich

Thank you! Do you know if there is any benefit requesting to be in Animal Kingdom or Epot (for The Seas) during my CP? Would that make networking easier? I know it wont be guaranteed, but I was wondering if somehow I did get lucky and get placed there if it would benefit me?


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

ZenSandwich said:


> Thank you! Do you know if there is any benefit requesting to be in Animal Kingdom or Epot (for The Seas) during my CP? Would that make networking easier? I know it wont be guaranteed, but I was wondering if somehow I did get lucky and get placed there if it would benefit me?



That I'm not sure of, but I bet it couldn't hurt


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

So I got a call to set up a time where the Director of Magic Kingdom F&B can call me to tell me if I got it or not! Is that a good thing????


----------



## llauren

Hi all,

I just got accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter! I'm looking forward to getting in touch with other people who will be completing Professional Internships in January. This will be my first time participating in a Disney program, and I'd love a support network as I relocate to Orlando, arrange Disney housing, and figure everything else out!


----------



## vintageromance

Hey everyone, 
just another anxious person obsessively checking their dashboard and watching their phone lol but I was just wondering because I feel like I haven't seen anyone mention it, is anyone a current CP at the moment and applying for a PI?


----------



## OilSlinger822

I just had my first interview around 4 today... I applied for the Event planning PIs and the Recreation one. I think it went really well! I know most ppl have already had their first & second interviews or even offers but I'm excited 

 I was a complete bonehead and forgot to ask if there would be another phone interview, she just said I'd hear back in 3-4 weeks. I thought it was just gonna be a simple first interview, but she asked a lot of job related questions so I wonder if it was the big one? It last about 30-40 mins and she was really happy about my answers. ahhhh excited! I hope me interviewing late in the game doesnt hurt my chances though


----------



## KDella

Hello Everyone,

I just found this website online so I'm new to this.
I applied the first day applications were opened. I applied for Park Operations Mgt, Guest Relations, Park Event Operations Assistant, and MK Project Support Internship!

I had a intial screening September 9th and havent heard anything yet. I am still in interview stage for all! Im getting nervous!


----------



## geehaw92

llauren said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter! I'm looking forward to getting in touch with other people who will be completing Professional Internships in January. This will be my first time participating in a Disney program, and I'd love a support network as I relocate to Orlando, arrange Disney housing, and figure everything else out!



Hi! i was just wondering when you applied for the internship/when you had your interview?  I interviewed this past tuesday for the same internship so I was just curious. thanks and congratulations!!!!


----------



## llauren

geehaw92 said:


> Hi! i was just wondering when you applied for the internship/when you had your interview?  I interviewed this past tuesday for the same internship so I was just curious. thanks and congratulations!!!!



Hi, Geehaw92! I applied for the internship on September 29th, 2011. I received a generic, mass e-mail asking me for information (such as if I had a car, etc.) on October 7th. On October 9th, I received an e-mail asking me to schedule my first interview, which occurred on October 11th. On October 20th, I received another e-mail, asking me to fill out an application with legal information (such as my citizenship status, my social security number, etc.). Two hours after submitting that information online, I received a phone call and was offered a position. There was no second interview.

I read a bunch of online blogs that past Conservation Education Presenters have posted, and most of them said that if you got a position, you should expect to be contacted within two weeks following your initial interview. That seems to be a trend, although of course by no means a definite indicator of whether or not you have been hired.

I wish you the best, and I am sure you will hear soon! Please let me know if you do get a position!


----------



## giraffe104

llauren said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter! I'm looking forward to getting in touch with other people who will be completing Professional Internships in January. This will be my first time participating in a Disney program, and I'd love a support network as I relocate to Orlando, arrange Disney housing, and figure everything else out!



Hey Llauren! Guess we're on the same team! I got the call as well on the 20th. So excited!!


----------



## Roxyorca

Congrats to the new presenters!

Other than the Conservation Education Presenters, has anyone else from Animal Programs recieved word about accepting an internship (Marine Mammal, Con. Ed. DAK or Seas, and so on)?


----------



## ZenSandwich

Does anyone know any good blogs from people doing a PI in animal programs? My dream is to do the Marine Mammal one after my CP (if I get accepted), but I really don't know much more about it than what is on the website. I'd really love a first hand account.


----------



## Roxyorca

ZenSandwich said:


> Does anyone know any good blogs from people doing a PI in animal programs? My dream is to do the Marine Mammal one after my CP (if I get accepted), but I really don't know much more about it than what is on the website. I'd really love a first hand account.



There are a few blogs from past interns in the Conservation Education Presenter role. I have never come across a marine mammal blog which may be due to privacy rules that many zoological facilities have. To get a leg up on the marine mammal position, start volunteering at your local zoo or aquarium. Or try getting a job at a pet store so you can get some animal care experience. If you've already started getting experience, even better! Never give up and if you get the CP role, network with your leaders and supervisors!

Good luck!


----------



## ZenSandwich

Thanks! I am applying to a bunch of unpaid summer internships working with marine mammals. Hopefully something will come through! I graduate in May, and I'm hoping to do the Fall 2012 CP, and then the Spring 2013 PI! (If all goes according to plan!) 

I'm just so nervous! Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear back!


----------



## Roxyorca

ZenSandwich said:


> Thanks! I am applying to a bunch of unpaid summer internships working with marine mammals. Hopefully something will come through! I graduate in May, and I'm hoping to do the Fall 2012 CP, and then the Spring 2013 PI! (If all goes according to plan!)
> 
> I'm just so nervous! Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear back!



Which marine mammal internships are you applying for? Isn't it a bummer that they're all unpaid?


----------



## ZenSandwich

The two main ones I'm considering at this point is the Center for Whale Research (My number one choice!) and then the Dolphin Research Center. 

Are you are Orca lover too? I can't help but notice your screen name. I am really hoping for the CWR, because they work with J,K and L pod off the coast of Washington. Which is really cool, because those pods are in all of the documentaries. 

Of course I am just be geeking out right now. I might also apply to my local zoo/aquarium. We will see how it goes. I am actually taking a year off before applying to grad school to explore my options working closely with animals. Logic tells me I should go and get a real job, but my instinct is telling me to pursue these experiences instead.


----------



## Kellystitch

Hi! 
I applied for 4 alumni-only positions back on September 6th , and interviewed on September 12th. The roles I applied for were Traditions Intern, MK Project Support, Guests with Disabilities, and Guest Correspondence. I don't know how well my interview went. I wasn't really happy with ANYTHING I said when she gave me the situational questions.  I don't know if I came off sounding like aggressive and mean when it came to questions like "What did you do when you worked in a group and someone didn't pull their own weight?" or when I described my leadership experience (I worked @ Ruby Tuesday and wasn't in management, but was the person in charge of getting the kitchen and servers to work together on busy nights and get food out on time - I felt that counts)  

I wish that they let you know quicker than 2 months. It's been killing me, simply because I pretty much know getting this worked-up/excited will probably be a let down. 

I am participating in the CP this January, but was hoping to apply for a PI next semester, but then I just realized that if the season goes June-December, I probably can't get time off in July for my brother's wedding. I graduate this December, so this was probably my only shot for a PI.


----------



## GoofyDuck32

what kind of questions do they ask on the second interview, is it more situational ones like the 1st interview or something completely different?


----------



## Roxyorca

ZenSandwich said:


> The two main ones I'm considering at this point is the Center for Whale Research (My number one choice!) and then the Dolphin Research Center.
> 
> Are you are Orca lover too? I can't help but notice your screen name. I am really hoping for the CWR, because they work with J,K and L pod off the coast of Washington. Which is really cool, because those pods are in all of the documentaries.
> 
> Of course I am just be geeking out right now. I might also apply to my local zoo/aquarium. We will see how it goes. I am actually taking a year off before applying to grad school to explore my options working closely with animals. Logic tells me I should go and get a real job, but my instinct is telling me to pursue these experiences instead.



HUGE orca lover! The CWR internship sounds amazing! My fingers are crossed that you get it!

I volunteer and interned at my local aquarium and the experience is amazing! It is such a reward getting to know each animal's personality and getting to interact with them on a personal level. Granted, I did not get a lot of hands on involvement but, it was an amazing experience! 

I would definately consider volunteering at a local zoo or aquarium. It will change your life!



GoofyDuck32 said:


> what kind of questions do they ask on the second interview, is it more situational ones like the 1st interview or something completely different?



I would assume a second interview would be more specific situational questions like "give a time where you did this, how did you handle it, what did you learn from?" I would also prepare for other general questions like "why you feel you're the best candidate for the position" or "what are your strengths and weaknesses?" Hope this helps!


----------



## delico

Hi guys,

I just got an offer for the marketing analytic and modeling internship in FL. Anyone here got accepted too? I am wondering how could I relocate to FL and the HR said we need to have our own transportation to go to work and I am currently living in CA. Anyone has similar situation here?

By the way, I also applied for research data analyst internship. Anyone got accepted for that one? I didn't hear back from them since the first interview 

Sherry


----------



## geehaw92

Roxyorca said:


> Congrats to the new presenters!
> 
> Other than the Conservation Education Presenters, has anyone else from Animal Programs recieved word about accepting an internship (Marine Mammal, Con. Ed. DAK or Seas, and so on)?



Did you get an interview from the marine mammal internship?  I still haven't heard back from them yet.  And if we're no longer in consideration, we WILL get an e-mail saying that right?  I'm hoping no news is good news since I JUST had my interview


----------



## Roxyorca

geehaw92 said:


> Did you get an interview from the marine mammal internship?  I still haven't heard back from them yet.  And if we're no longer in consideration, we WILL get an e-mail saying that right?  I'm hoping no news is good news since I JUST had my interview



I received an e-mail from someone within the marine mammal department on Saturday asking for an interview. I sent him my availability yesterday and haven't heard back yet (I'll just assume its his weekend). 

If you're no longer in consideration you will get an e-mail stating it but, you'll be waiting 2-3 weeks to recieve that e-mail.

When did you have your interview for the marine mammal internship?


----------



## geehaw92

Roxyorca said:


> I received an e-mail from someone within the marine mammal department on Saturday asking for an interview. I sent him my availability yesterday and haven't heard back yet (I'll just assume its his weekend).
> 
> If you're no longer in consideration you will get an e-mail stating it but, you'll be waiting 2-3 weeks to recieve that e-mail.
> 
> When did you have your interview for the marine mammal internship?



I haven't heard back from them yet.  when did you apply?  i didn't apply until the very end so I hope I hear back from them soon!


----------



## ZenSandwich

Good luck! I want to hear all about the marine mammal program! I hope you get it!


----------



## llauren

giraffe104 said:


> Hey Llauren! Guess we're on the same team! I got the call as well on the 20th. So excited!!



Hey Josh, congratulations! It's great to hear from someone else with the same internship. =)


----------



## dkim29

Did anyone have the second interview for management positions yet? if yes, what are some of the questions they ask?


----------



## dkim29

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> My second interview went really well. Got hung up trying to think of a specific time where I provided excellent service only because I was nervous. We skipped it and came back and I had an answer. He said I'll hear something by monday! Everybody send some pixie dust my way!



Hey! I see that you finished your second interview!! what were some of the questions they asked you??? I'm trying to prepare myself even though I didn't get a call yet. lol


----------



## bopzeebop

dkim29 said:


> Did anyone have the second interview for management positions yet? if yes, what are some of the questions they ask?



I had my second interview last week. The questions were pretty straightforward: why this position/Disney, strengths/weaknesses as a leader, time when you disagreed with a policy, where you see yourself in the future.

I should add that I'm an external candidate and the questions might be different for CP alums.


----------



## Roxyorca

geehaw92 said:


> I haven't heard back from them yet.  when did you apply?  i didn't apply until the very end so I hope I hear back from them soon!



Not sure if when you applied matters since I applied for a few internships back on September 9th and I just received an e-mail this past weekend from marine mammal. Hopefully you'll hear something from them soon.


----------



## jacinda824

Does anyone on here have experience with the creative department? I have my second interview on Thursday for the Creative department art and design internship and I am wondering if they ask more specific questions regarding past projects, etc??? Otherwise, I will just prep for the standard, "tell me a time when..." questions. Any help or tips is appreciated.


----------



## mickymicky

When you guys applied for the PI, how long did it take for them to e-mail you about scheduling a phone interview?


----------



## DanzerSam25

I sent in my applications the day before the due date and I got an email for a phone interview by the following Friday (10/14/11). They gave me three dates for the interview and I selected 10/21/11. They called a little early and it lasted about 15 minutes.


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

dkim29 said:


> Hey! I see that you finished your second interview!! what were some of the questions they asked you??? I'm trying to prepare myself even though I didn't get a call yet. lol



He asked me how I keep myself organized when I have more than 1 task to do, to decribe the role of a food and beverage manager, asked me to name a time when I either provided excellent service or received it, stuff like that. I unfortunately didn't get it, he told me my passion for disney and my professionalism show I just need more management experience. So I will work on that and apply again next semester! Still waiting to hear from Park Ops though.


----------



## bopzeebop

mickymicky said:


> When you guys applied for the PI, how long did it take for them to e-mail you about scheduling a phone interview?



I applied the first week of September and got the phone interview email a little over a week later.


----------



## MyHappiestPlace

I have had two interviews for professional internship - sales position; sunday night received notification that I had"documents to be completed" in my dashboard. Completed that for both positions.  Is this another step in the process and I should wait patiently? I did talk w/ someone at Disney today and he was going to notify the recruiter that I did complete both forms. And he wished me good luck! I thought that was super nice of him. 

If anyone has gone through this process can you tell me what is the next step??? I'm on pins & needles right now


----------



## giraffe104

llauren said:


> Hey Josh, congratulations! It's great to hear from someone else with the same internship. =)



Huge congratulations to you as well! Feeling on top of the world still. Are you feeling like this is a big joke or a dream or something? I was thinking that last night.


----------



## lixard

hi people i found this site and its very exciting! 

i have a second interview on thursday for management- lodging....

after reading about the person a few posts up who didn't get it i'm even more nervous. sorry for you by the way!


----------



## geehaw92

giraffe104 said:


> Huge congratulations to you as well! Feeling on top of the world still. Are you feeling like this is a big joke or a dream or something? I was thinking that last night.



hey i was just wondering what your timeline was for getting interviewed/getting the call and everything. Thanks and congrats!!!


----------



## llauren

giraffe104 said:


> Huge congratulations to you as well! Feeling on top of the world still. Are you feeling like this is a big joke or a dream or something? I was thinking that last night.



You are so right-- it really is surreal! I will be graduating this December, which is weird enough as it is... to think that I'll be in Orlando in a couple of months is even more shocking! It's a lot of big transitions coming up at once. =) Definitely a mix of excitement and nervousness and just general anticipation.


----------



## giraffe104

geehaw92 said:


> hey i was just wondering what your timeline was for getting interviewed/getting the call and everything. Thanks and congrats!!!



Hey Geehaw. Thanks for the interest!
My story is shockingly similar to Llauren's story... I sent in my application for conservation education presenter on Oct. 2nd, got a pretty immediate confirmation email. Received a broad email with 5 questions and an outline of the job on the 5th. Emailed my response back the same day. Got a thank you on the 7th saying we may or may not set up an interview, but final decisions are out by dec 2nd. On the 9th, an email went out to set up a phone interview. I immediately responded with times after 3 (I substitute teach) for Oct 11 or 12th. Response an hour later confirming interview on the 11th at 3. It went really well, was a full half hour.
Finally on the 20th, I received an email to access a document about background checks and such... about an hour and a half after that, I received a follow up call from Orlando, confirming my answers and finally asking if I wanted to the position... I asked if he was kidding  Thankfully he was not. The next step after accepting the offer letter online is access to another website, which they haven't given me access to yet... from there, they'll give you more details about when and where to be, if you want housing, what the disney look really means... all the good stuff like that.

I hope that helps! They respond pretty quickly in the Animal Programs, but don't really update the dashboard on the website too quickly, so don't get discouraged by the site.



llauren said:


> You are so right-- it really is surreal! I will be graduating this December, which is weird enough as it is... to think that I'll be in Orlando in a couple of months is even more shocking! It's a lot of big transitions coming up at once. =) Definitely a mix of excitement and nervousness and just general anticipation.



Congratulations on your impending graduation!! I'll send you my info via a private message in case you want to be facebook friends!


----------



## TreasuresUntold

Hi guys! This is my first post on this forum, but I've been reading for a while. I was also recently accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter for Spring 2012! It's nice to see others who got accepted as well, I look forward to seeing you guys in January!

I'll share my experience: I applied the day applications came out, Sept. 5th. A few days later I got an email asking me to send in my transcripts and a cover letter. Soon after that, I got an email asking me to set up a panel phone interview.

I had my phone interview on Sept. 21st, and I was so nervous for it! It lasted about 15 minutes, which kinda worried me because I was told it would take around 30 minutes, but it went well. I answered all the questions to the best of my ability....some were situational, some were scientific-related, and others related to previous work experience. 

During all of this, I had applied and been accepted to the regular college program in a merchandise role. At the end of the interview, I asked them what would happen if I accepted the CP, and then later got offered a PI? Would I be able to switch? The interviewers didn't know the answer, but promised to get back to me.

Luckily, I ended up receiving an offer for the PI two days later, on the 23rd, so it turns out I didn't have to worry. I first got an email asking me to fill out information for a background check, and then a half hour later I got a call from a recruiter offering me the job. I accepted right away! I'm now waiting for a link to the onboarding website, where I can pay the housing fee. 

I couldn't believe it had happened so fast- I was totally prepared to wait till December, but I'm thankful I found out right away. Oh, and just for a little background on my work experiences in case anyone's interested- I've been working at a daycare for two years, and I intern at a couple of museums giving tours to school groups and working with the museum collections.

Congrats to all who got an offer, and good luck to those still waiting! 

-Arielle


----------



## MyHappiestPlace

TreasuresUntold said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post on this forum, but I've been reading for a while. I was also recently accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter for Spring 2012! It's nice to see others who got accepted as well, I look forward to seeing you guys in January!
> 
> I'll share my experience: I applied the day applications came out, Sept. 5th. A few days later I got an email asking me to send in my transcripts and a cover letter. Soon after that, I got an email asking me to set up a panel phone interview.
> 
> I had my phone interview on Sept. 21st, and I was so nervous for it! It lasted about 15 minutes, which kinda worried me because I was told it would take around 30 minutes, but it went well. I answered all the questions to the best of my ability....some were situational, some were scientific-related, and others related to previous work experience.
> 
> During all of this, I had applied and been accepted to the regular college program in a merchandise role. At the end of the interview, I asked them what would happen if I accepted the CP, and then later got offered a PI? Would I be able to switch? The interviewers didn't know the answer, but promised to get back to me.
> 
> Luckily, I ended up receiving an offer for the PI two days later, on the 23rd, so it turns out I didn't have to worry. I first got an email asking me to fill out information for a background check, and then a half hour later I got a call from a recruiter offering me the job. I accepted right away! I'm now waiting for a link to the onboarding website, where I can pay the housing fee.
> 
> I couldn't believe it had happened so fast- I was totally prepared to wait till December, but I'm thankful I found out right away. Oh, and just for a little background on my work experiences in case anyone's interested- I've been working at a daycare for two years, and I intern at a couple of museums giving tours to school groups and working with the museum collections.
> 
> Congrats to all who got an offer, and good luck to those still waiting!
> 
> -Arielle




congrats Arielle   and thanks so much for shedding some light on the whole process!!


----------



## ktrex

Hey there- I'm applying for AP internships, this is my second time around. I went for DAK conservation presenter, Marine Biologist, and Marine Mammal. I just interviewed for Marine Mammal, and hopefully I get it this time, since now I have experience from my SeaWorld internship! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## giraffe104

ktrex said:


> Hey there- I'm applying for AP internships, this is my second time around. I went for DAK conservation presenter, Marine Biologist, and Marine Mammal. I just interviewed for Marine Mammal, and hopefully I get it this time, since now I have experience from my SeaWorld internship! Good luck to all of you!



Good luck Ktrex!! Just be confident and passionate :-D


----------



## rachaelfig

I interviewed for the Aquatic Vet Hospital position yesterday - has anyone else applied for this one?? I need to gauge my competition since it's only the one spot! She said I was her first interview of the semester and that they'd be doing interviews this week and next week and then kicking it up to the AP coordinators to make the decision. I really really want this, soo fingers crossed!


----------



## llauren

TreasuresUntold said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post on this forum, but I've been reading for a while. I was also recently accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter for Spring 2012! It's nice to see others who got accepted as well, I look forward to seeing you guys in January!
> 
> I'll share my experience: I applied the day applications came out, Sept. 5th. A few days later I got an email asking me to send in my transcripts and a cover letter. Soon after that, I got an email asking me to set up a panel phone interview.
> 
> I had my phone interview on Sept. 21st, and I was so nervous for it! It lasted about 15 minutes, which kinda worried me because I was told it would take around 30 minutes, but it went well. I answered all the questions to the best of my ability....some were situational, some were scientific-related, and others related to previous work experience.
> 
> During all of this, I had applied and been accepted to the regular college program in a merchandise role. At the end of the interview, I asked them what would happen if I accepted the CP, and then later got offered a PI? Would I be able to switch? The interviewers didn't know the answer, but promised to get back to me.
> 
> Luckily, I ended up receiving an offer for the PI two days later, on the 23rd, so it turns out I didn't have to worry. I first got an email asking me to fill out information for a background check, and then a half hour later I got a call from a recruiter offering me the job. I accepted right away! I'm now waiting for a link to the onboarding website, where I can pay the housing fee.
> 
> I couldn't believe it had happened so fast- I was totally prepared to wait till December, but I'm thankful I found out right away. Oh, and just for a little background on my work experiences in case anyone's interested- I've been working at a daycare for two years, and I intern at a couple of museums giving tours to school groups and working with the museum collections.
> 
> Congrats to all who got an offer, and good luck to those still waiting!
> 
> -Arielle



Congratulations, Arielle! I look forward to meeting you in January. =)


----------



## TreasuresUntold

llauren said:


> Congratulations, Arielle! I look forward to meeting you in January. =)



Thanks Lauren, I look forward to meeting you too!!!


----------



## TreasuresUntold

MyHappiestPlace said:


> congrats Arielle   and thanks so much for shedding some light on the whole process!!



Thank you! And you're welcome, good luck!


----------



## giraffe104

llauren said:


> Congratulations, Arielle! I look forward to meeting you in January. =)





TreasuresUntold said:


> Thanks Lauren, I look forward to meeting you too!!!



I'm loving the CE Presenter bonding already haha. Other intern groups are going to be sick of us.


----------



## Kellystitch

giraffe104 said:


> I'm loving the CE Presenter bonding already haha. Other intern groups are going to be sick of us.



I don't hate that you're bonding, I hate that you guys already know and I still have to wait another month to probably get rejected!! haha 
But congratulations all the same! 
I almost wish I went school for something with animals, now you guys make me regret it that much more!!


----------



## CDMagic

Hey everyone! I applied for the Lodging, F&B, and Theme Park Operations Management Internships the day they became available. I quickly received an email requesting that I set up my second interview, which I scheduled for the following week. Everything went well with the interview, and I thought that I did a pretty good job (The interviewer and I were even having side conversations). Once it was nearing the end of the interview, the interviewer told me that I would hear back by December.

I thought that this was strange and I said "I assumed that there would be more interviews, will this be the only one?" She informed me that it could be the only one or it could be one of many. She said she would pass on my information to the leaders of the respective areas and that I would hear from there.

I'm just slightly concerned because everyone else I know who applied for the Management Internships was told that they would hear back within three weeks. They have all set up their second interviews as well. I am currently a seasonal Cast Member, so maybe that has something to do with it?


Was anyone else told that they'd hear back in December? Or does anyone have any ideas as to why I was told December when most other applicants are being told three weeks? I'm just confused! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lorena6

Hey! I am a seasonal cast member as well!. Maybe it depends on the department you applied to. I just had my second interview for Retail Management, and they i would find out in 3 weeks. I hope this helps!


----------



## dkim29

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> He asked me how I keep myself organized when I have more than 1 task to do, to decribe the role of a food and beverage manager, asked me to name a time when I either provided excellent service or received it, stuff like that. I unfortunately didn't get it, he told me my passion for disney and my professionalism show I just need more management experience. So I will work on that and apply again next semester! Still waiting to hear from Park Ops though.



HEy!

I just scheduled my 2nd interview for Food and Beverage management! I'm pretty nervous about it.  Is there any other advice you can give me for the interview? Also, who's the interviewer? Are they recruiters or actual managers? And lastly, where was your interview?


----------



## ZenSandwich

Roxyorca said:


> To get a leg up on the marine mammal position, start volunteering at your local zoo or aquarium.
> 
> Good luck!



Roxyorca- I just wanted to let you know that I took your advice, and today I filled out an application in order to volunteer at the Georgia Aquarium! Thank you so much! 

Just thought you might want to know that your advice online had real-life consequences! I'm super excited! I should hear back in a week to set up an orientation!


----------



## Roxyorca

ZenSandwich said:


> Roxyorca- I just wanted to let you know that I took your advice, and today I filled out an application in order to volunteer at the Georgia Aquarium! Thank you so much!
> 
> Just thought you might want to know that your advice online had real-life consequences! I'm super excited! I should hear back in a week to set up an orientation!



YAY! I'm so happy for you! You'll love volunteering and the wonderful experiences that you will have. Its a great place to network with professionals and get your foot in the door.

You know something funny, I'm a volunteer with the Georgia Aquarium! If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask and maybe I'll see you around some time!


----------



## kseski

Hey guys!

So its been like 2 weeks since my phone interview for the finance/accounting PI, and I just want to know if i got in! I'm so not a patient person. December is so far away.

Has anyone heard back from finance/acct yet?
I was also wondering what location most f/a PIs work. Is it only an office setting? Are there finance people in the parks at all?
Hope you guys have an awesome halloween!!!


----------



## Lorena6

kseski said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So its been like 2 weeks since my phone interview for the finance/accounting PI, and I just want to know if i got in! I'm so not a patient person. December is so far away.
> 
> Has anyone heard back from finance/acct yet?
> I was also wondering what location most f/a PIs work. Is it only an office setting? Are there finance people in the parks at all?
> Hope you guys have an awesome halloween!!!




Hey! I also applied to finance and accounting!! I haven't heard back either and I also had my second interview couple of weeks ago!! I'm so nervous I want to know as well!! I heard that if you work with Finance and Accounting, you would be placed at Team Disney, but it depends i think. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## Frizzbird

Has anyone heard anything back about Fairytale Weddings Social Media or Entertainment Management? I am down to those 2 and my 2 alumni pis.


----------



## jacinda824

I had my second interview with Disney on Thursday for the Art & Design Creative Internship. It went very well so now it's just a waiting game. I would be in complete shock if they chose someone else.

Questions I was asked:

Why do you want to work for Disney?
What character do you most identify with?
What do you expect you will be doing in this position?
If you could have any job in the world, what would you want it to be?
How do you handle working on multiple projects?
How do you build trust?
What project that you created are you most proud of?
Also a lot of questions regarding working on a team.

Hopefully me posting will help others in their interview! Good luck.


----------



## Enchantingee

It's wonderful to see so many people interested in making a difference.  I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Enchantingee

giraffe104 said:


> I'm loving the CE Presenter bonding already haha. Other intern groups are going to be sick of us.





TreasuresUntold said:


> Thanks Lauren, I look forward to meeting you too!!!





llauren said:


> Congratulations, Arielle! I look forward to meeting you in January. =)



Like Arielle, I too have been reading and not posting.

I was just accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter for Spring 2012. I wanted to send a quick hello to you all and a congratulations! Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## ktrex

Interviewing for Marine Biologist/Aquarist in a few minutes!! Hope this goes as well as my Marine Mammal interview!


----------



## TreasuresUntold

Enchantingee said:


> Like Arielle, I too have been reading and not posting.
> 
> I was just accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter for Spring 2012. I wanted to send a quick hello to you all and a congratulations! Can't wait to meet everyone.



Hi! Congrats to you as well, can't wait to meet you!

-Arielle


----------



## giraffe104

Enchantingee said:


> Like Arielle, I too have been reading and not posting.
> 
> I was just accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter for Spring 2012. I wanted to send a quick hello to you all and a congratulations! Can't wait to meet everyone.



Yay! Welcome  Congratulations. I'm thinking 2012 is going to be the best year ever.


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

dkim29 said:


> HEy!
> 
> I just scheduled my 2nd interview for Food and Beverage management! I'm pretty nervous about it.  Is there any other advice you can give me for the interview? Also, who's the interviewer? Are they recruiters or actual managers? And lastly, where was your interview?



I'm sorry I haven't been on here since I got rejected for them lol. I had my interview over the phone with Dave Kesting director of mk food and beverage, and Jamie Entwistle area director of Cinderella's royal table. The only advice I can give you is to showcase your management experience and to go into detail about the role of a F&B manager. Hopefully you didn't have yours yet I'm sorry I didn't get back to you! Good Luck!


----------



## robinsonsfan

Hello! I applied for a retail management PI and I made it all the way to the final round with great feedback from the round before that, however I saw that on the dashboard it says No Longer In Consideration. I accepted the rejection and moved on from it.....until today, where I saw someone say that there was a glitch in the system and your final decision comes in the form of an email and I was even told by my interviewers that I should hear a response in about three weeks and even thought it was strange to get a response two business days after my interview, but still accepted the rejection none the less. 

 I am just wondering if anyone who applied for the retail management PI is in the same position as myself, or if anyone has gotten accepted for that specific PI, or any response via email?


----------



## xoSarah

robinsonsfan said:


> Hello! I applied for a retail management PI and I made it all the way to the final round with great feedback from the round before that, however I saw that on the dashboard it says No Longer In Consideration. I accepted the rejection and moved on from it.....until today, where I saw someone say that there was a glitch in the system and your final decision comes in the form of an email and I was even told by my interviewers that I should hear a response in about three weeks and even thought it was strange to get a response two business days after my interview, but still accepted the rejection none the less.
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone who applied for the retail management PI is in the same position as myself, or if anyone has gotten accepted for that specific PI, or any response via email?



I believe all acceptances are delivered by phone call. You will get an e-mail if you are no longer being considered for the role -- at least that's how the old website worked, not sure about the new one since you can actually check the progress now.


----------



## cinderella12

Frizzbird said:


> Has anyone heard anything back about Fairytale Weddings Social Media or Entertainment Management? I am down to those 2 and my 2 alumni pis.




I'm applying to Fairytale Weddings Social Media as well, and I haven't heard anything yet either. Hopefully this is good news!


----------



## Valpalgal

Hi everyone! I haven't used this board in a really long time and didn't even realize they had a section for Spring 2012 internships! I've been accepted into the F&B Management Internship. 

I'm excited to go and can't wait to meet everyone . And if anyone is looking for a roommate let me know! I've been looking around and so far Cane Island apartments look very good. They're furnished and internet and cable is included in the price!


Also I don't know if anyone's mentioned, but there's also a Facebook group for this season! It's just called Disney Professional Internship - Spring 2012

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

Frizzbird said:


> Has anyone heard anything back about Fairytale Weddings Social Media or Entertainment Management? I am down to those 2 and my 2 alumni pis.



I just got my "You are no longer in consideration" email about Entertainment Management today. I'm in the final round of interviews for a different PI, and as cool as it would be I wasn't really expecting to get the management one, so I'm not too disappointed.  Are you still in the running?? Best of luck to you!!

Also, on a totally random tangent, after class this morning I totally want "Healthabration" to exist.


----------



## Lorena6

Valpalgal said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't used this board in a really long time and didn't even realize they had a section for Spring 2012 internships! I've been accepted into the F&B Management Internship.
> 
> I'm excited to go and can't wait to meet everyone . And if anyone is looking for a roommate let me know! I've been looking around and so far Cane Island apartments look very good. They're furnished and internet and cable is included in the price!
> 
> 
> Also I don't know if anyone's mentioned, but there's also a Facebook group for this season! It's just called Disney Professional Internship - Spring 2012
> 
> Good luck everyone!




Congratulations!!! Btw I can't find the fb group...


----------



## Valpalgal

Lorena6 said:


> Congratulations!!! Btw I can't find the fb group...



Thanks! And arrg I tried posting the link but it won't let me because I don't have 10 posts. I'll go post random things so I can do it  haha


----------



## MickeyMouse492

Hello!

I applied for a professional internship this spring and had my interview a few weeks ago; I am hoping it went well! They told me that I should know mid-late November, but I got this email about 'Documents to be Completed'. Considering that it was signed by WDPR Professional Internship Recruitment, I am assuming that it does not mean that I have gotten the position quite yet, but am still included in the process. It was a DWSS application which looks like the payroll system that Disney uses. 

For some reason I cannot sleep because it makes me nervous that this email means something so if anyone has insight, it would be great! I was also wondering if anyone else was requested to fill out this form.

Thanks!


----------



## Lorena6

MickeyMouse492 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I applied for a professional internship this spring and had my interview a few weeks ago; I am hoping it went well! They told me that I should know mid-late November, but I got this email about 'Documents to be Completed'. Considering that it was signed by WDPR Professional Internship Recruitment, I am assuming that it does not mean that I have gotten the position quite yet, but am still included in the process. It was a DWSS application which looks like the payroll system that Disney uses.
> 
> For some reason I cannot sleep because it makes me nervous that this email means something so if anyone has insight, it would be great! I was also wondering if anyone else was requested to fill out this form.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey!! I also got the email to complete the documents!! I am also freaking out cause idk if it's a good thing or what?!! ah! what position did you apply?


----------



## rachaelfig

I can post the link! http://www.facebook.com/groups/221055504573233/

I got the 'additional documents to be completed' email yesterday too and now I'm in the post-interview stage for the Conservation Education Presenter position. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too too high but I can't help it!


----------



## MickeyMouse492

I applied for Animal Programs - Nutrition. I am just worried because I am not quite sure how many people get hired for this one and it is the only one I applied for. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up, but its hard to concentrate on other job interviews when Disney seems to be so much fun and exactly what I want! I'm graduating in December, so I have to keep my other options in mind so I can at least support myself financially... This is the only one that I am so fervently waiting for though; imagine working at DISNEY! 

Do any other previous PI interns have insight? Maybe someone that got this 'additional documents' and did _not_ get the position?  

I just think it is fairly serious since they _required_ your SSN... I was a little hesitant, but anything for Disney, right?


----------



## Roxyorca

MickeyMouse492 said:


> I applied for Animal Programs - Nutrition. I am just worried because I am not quite sure how many people get hired for this one and it is the only one I applied for. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up, but its hard to concentrate on other job interviews when Disney seems to be so much fun and exactly what I want! I'm graduating in December, so I have to keep my other options in mind so I can at least support myself financially... This is the only one that I am so fervently waiting for though; imagine working at DISNEY!
> 
> Do any other previous PI interns have insight? Maybe someone that got this 'additional documents' and did _not_ get the position?
> 
> I just think it is fairly serious since they _required_ your SSN... I was a little hesitant, but anything for Disney, right?



If you received that e-mail, it pretty much means you got the job (pending you pass the background check). When did you interview for this position? I interviewed last Tuesday for a PI internship and hearing everyone getting the e-mail I've been praying about is bringing me down. But, I hope to hear some good news soon and congrats to you! I'm pretty sure that with the Nutrition internship, there is only one intern.


----------



## MickeyMouse492

I interviewed on October 14th so a little less than a month ago. There seemed to be so many interview slots and I was worried because I was literally shaking throughout the entire interview while trying to sound like I was cool, calm, and collected (as I was pacing the room continuously). 

I hope they get back to me soon, then maybe I can stop my job search and focus on my studies a bit more! How much longer can this last?!

And good luck to you! Hopefully we will see each other this spring!


----------



## aladdinlovesjasmine

Valpalgal said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't used this board in a really long time and didn't even realize they had a section for Spring 2012 internships! I've been accepted into the F&B Management Internship.
> 
> I'm excited to go and can't wait to meet everyone . And if anyone is looking for a roommate let me know! I've been looking around and so far Cane Island apartments look very good. They're furnished and internet and cable is included in the price!
> 
> 
> Also I don't know if anyone's mentioned, but there's also a Facebook group for this season! It's just called Disney Professional Internship - Spring 2012
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Congrats!! Where are you going to be, do you know?  My pre-screening was with DAK F&B Director but I wasn't given the positions/titles of my subsequent interviewers, only that they were interviewing on behalf of Disney F&B Management. Also, if you don't mind answering, when did you interview?? I was told we would know for F&B before Thanksgiving, but like others I am becoming discouraged by others' "Documents to be completed" e-mails while I remain in "Interview Stage" :/


----------



## Valpalgal

aladdinlovesjasmine said:


> Congrats!! Where are you going to be, do you know?  My pre-screening was with DAK F&B Director but I wasn't given the positions/titles of my subsequent interviewers, only that they were interviewing on behalf of Disney F&B Management. Also, if you don't mind answering, when did you interview?? I was told we would know for F&B before Thanksgiving, but like others I am becoming discouraged by others' "Documents to be completed" e-mails while I remain in "Interview Stage" :/


 
Thank you! I have no idea where I'm working, but I'm excited to find out! I actually interviewed last February at a conference I attended. I know it might be discouraging, but don't let it get to you because no news is good news right??

Good luck


----------



## EPCOT55

Wow! Its seems like everyone is getting second interviews and getting asked for  more documentation. 
Is it a bad thing if I haven't been contacted for a second interview?
I am NLIC for my management internship, but I am still in "Interview Stage" for my alumni only PIs and my Cast Deployment PI. Is this a bad thing? I applied Sept. 15 and I feel as if I've been waiting years


----------



## aladdinlovesjasmine

EPCOT55 said:


> Wow! Its seems like everyone is getting second interviews and getting asked for  more documentation.
> Is it a bad thing if I haven't been contacted for a second interview?
> I am NLIC for my management internship, but I am still in "Interview Stage" for my alumni only PIs and my Cast Deployment PI. Is this a bad thing? I applied Sept. 15 and I feel as if I've been waiting years



From what I hear, PIs that are alumni only are the last to hear.  It seems they are only NOW beginning to be called for pre-screens/secondary interviews, while many others, especially Animal Programs and Management PIs have been told they will know within a week or are already accepting/being denied positions.


----------



## Roxyorca

aladdinlovesjasmine said:


> From what I hear, PIs that are alumni only are the last to hear.  It seems they are only NOW beginning to be called for pre-screens/secondary interviews, while many others, especially Animal Programs and Management PIs have been told they will know within a week or are already accepting/being denied positions.



Just as a clarification... when you say alumni, do you mean CP alumni or does that include those who have completed PIs peviously, too?

I'm not familiar with the CP side of Disney, only the Animal Programs side.


----------



## Kellystitch

Roxyorca said:


> Just as a clarification... when you say alumni, do you mean CP alumni or does that include those who have completed PIs peviously, too?
> 
> I'm not familiar with the CP side of Disney, only the Animal Programs side.



There was a section of 30 (or so) internships that only College Program Alumni could apply for. Various things, a lot you didn't have to be a specific major to apply for.

This wait is killing me because I ONLY applied for alumni only ones. 2 months ago today actually... If I am getting rejected I just want to know!


----------



## cinderella12

Has anybody gotten an email asking for transcripts? This came after my interview (that i feel went really well). Is this a good sign? I don't want to get my hopes up yet :/


----------



## Frizzbird

I am now down to just my 2 Alumni only(DTD and MK project support) internships. I am pretty much convinced I am not going to get a PI which sucks but only because it means I am now in Limbo until I figure out what to do after my CP.


----------



## Kellystitch

Frizzbird said:


> I am now down to just my 2 Alumni only(DTD and MK project support) internships. I am pretty much convinced I am not going to get a PI which sucks but only because it means I am now in Limbo until I figure out what to do after my CP.



I applied for MK project support too. I think I am not getting one either, but the alumni only CPs are the last to hear back so I have a small shred of hope.


----------



## buhhumbug

I just found out yesterday that I got the marine mammal internship in Orlando. I saw this forum when I was doing some research and thought it would be a good place to meet other interns. 

Megan


----------



## buhhumbug

Also, if you received the email about "documents to be completed", you're probably going to get a phone call within the next day or two. At first it sounds like they just have to check a few more eligibility requirements, and if you agree to it all, then they tell you you have the job. At least, that's what happened with me. Good luck!


----------



## ktrex

buhhumbug said:


> I just found out yesterday that I got the marine mammal internship in Orlando. I saw this forum when I was doing some research and thought it would be a good place to meet other interns.
> 
> Megan



I just got called to be offered the same! I haven't officially accepted yet (need to talk to my current managers first), but it is a 99% chance I am accepting.


----------



## rachaelfig

Where are you animals programs people going to live? I just got accepted for the conservation presenter position and I don't think I want to live in Cumberland. Ideally I'd like to live with people also in animal programs somewhere close to animal kingdom. I'm nice, I promise!


----------



## buhhumbug

I think I'm going to be getting my own housing too. However, I've spent a lot of time in the Kissimmee/Orlando area and I think I'm going to look for a place closer to Orlando. Even though it's somewhat of a commute, there's more going on in Orlando and it's just a little nicer in general in my opinion.


----------



## d3structo

Lorena6 said:


> Hey! I also applied to finance and accounting!! I haven't heard back either and I also had my second interview couple of weeks ago!! I'm so nervous I want to know as well!! I heard that if you work with Finance and Accounting, you would be placed at Team Disney, but it depends i think. Good luck to you too!!



Hmmmm. I had my first interview in early September and I haven't heard back since. I checked my status on disney careers and my status is "Interviewing". I still havent heard back for a 2nd interview but they did send me an email requesting my college transcripts.

If you dont mind me asking, what kind of questions did they ask you on your second interview? Well I guess all I can do is cross my fingers and hope that I get a call for a 2nd interview.


----------



## EPCOT55

I was looking at past threads about the PIs and it seems like Disney started to accept Alumni Only PIs around this time, does that seem right?

I'm so desperate to know, I don't think I can wait any more! Every week for the past month I've said to myself "This is gonna be the week they contact me" and then its not.


----------



## twocircles

I'm so glad I'm not the only person here having waiters anxiety.


----------



## eglem

Hi everyone! I'm glad I found this thread after looking through countless CP videos and not finding a single thing about PIs! I was accepted for Spring 2012 as an intern for Creative Costuming so hopefully I can meet people in the same dept or related to Entertainment.  

I've never done the CP so I do not know if the situation is the same for the PIs (having to meet and "pick out" your roommates, etc.) 

Hope to talk to you more soon!


----------



## tikimiki40

HEY!!

I've been reading this thread ever since I applied in the beginning of October, however this is my first time posting.
I applied for two PIs in Animal Programs: Reproductive Biology and Conservation & Behavior ... after about a week I received an email requesting that I fill out Questionnaires for these two positions. I then received a follow up email stating that decisions would be made on December 2 and not to fret if you don't receive a phone call.

The problem is ...... I haven't received any other emails/phone calls.   Has anyone else heard anything about these positions?? I've seen where a lot of the aquatic positions have been offered, but there is not much info on the departments I applied to. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. :


----------



## bopzeebop

buhhumbug said:


> Also, if you received the email about "documents to be completed", you're probably going to get a phone call within the next day or two. At first it sounds like they just have to check a few more eligibility requirements, and if you agree to it all, then they tell you you have the job. At least, that's what happened with me. Good luck!



Have other people had a similar wait after receiving this email? My interviewers told me it'd be a much longer wait to hear anything so I was surprised to get this email now.

Also, did your dashboard change after receiving the email?


----------



## jacinda824

My dashboard still says interviewing and I have not yet received an email of congratulations. They did tell me that I would know by December... I had a great interview so I still think I am their best choice.


----------



## aladdinlovesjasmine

So...does anybody happen to know why they reopened some of the positions???


----------



## dkim29

I'm so tired of waiting for the answer!! When are they going to call for the Alumni-only PI's?? I hope I don't have to wait until december...


----------



## shealey107

Got accepted for an accounting/finance position in retail/merch in Anaheim today! I was pretty much in shock.

Has anyone else heard from the accounting/finance department yet?


----------



## EPCOT55

Anyone else wake up and have that feeling "Today is gonna be the day they let me know!" ? Then when night comes you say "Tomorrow is gonna be it, I can feel it!"?

I've been like this since October  Going a little crazy


----------



## BrightPhoenix1000

llauren said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got accepted as a Conservation Education Presenter! I'm looking forward to getting in touch with other people who will be completing Professional Internships in January. This will be my first time participating in a Disney program, and I'd love a support network as I relocate to Orlando, arrange Disney housing, and figure everything else out!



I'm in the same boat and would love to meet more of the Conservation Education Presenters!


----------



## hellojamie

bopzeebop said:


> Have other people had a similar wait after receiving this email? My interviewers told me it'd be a much longer wait to hear anything so I was surprised to get this email now.
> 
> Also, did your dashboard change after receiving the email?



I received this email for two different internships- one after my second interview and one right after I had been scheduled for my second interview but hadn't yet interviewed. It's been about two weeks from the first email and my dashboard did update to "post interview stage" but the other hasn't yet; I interviewed Monday. 

I don't think it's any sort of guarantee- I thought so about the first email, but since the second was before they interviewed and then they clearly said they were interviewing several people for the role, I think it just means you have moved beyond the interview stage and are being seriously considered. 

They said Monday I should know next week. So butterflies until then!


----------



## Lorena6

shealey107 said:


> Got accepted for an accounting/finance position in retail/merch in Anaheim today! I was pretty much in shock.
> 
> Has anyone else heard from the accounting/finance department yet?



Hey!! i also applied for Finance and Accounting! congratulations! i got the email to complete the documents about a week ago but I still haven't heard anything...I'm hoping i get a call


----------



## shealey107

Lorena6 said:


> Hey!! i also applied for Finance and Accounting! congratulations! i got the email to complete the documents about a week ago but I still haven't heard anything...I'm hoping i get a call



Have you done a second interview? I did mine two weeks ago from today, so that's about how long it took, for Anaheim at least. 

Good luck and let me know if you hear anything!


----------



## Practically.Perfect

shealey107 said:


> Got accepted for an accounting/finance position in retail/merch in Anaheim today! I was pretty much in shock.
> 
> Has anyone else heard from the accounting/finance department yet?



Congratulations! I got accepted for florida the other day. I think i'm doing recreation accounting? At least I think that's what she said, I was a litlle excited at that point, taking it all in.


----------



## Lorena6

shealey107 said:


> Have you done a second interview? I did mine two weeks ago from today, so that's about how long it took, for Anaheim at least.
> 
> Good luck and let me know if you hear anything!



Yeah i had all my interviews plus the documents request! the wait is killing me!! Im excited for you!


----------



## gatorlexi08

aladdinlovesjasmine said:


> So...does anybody happen to know why they reopened some of the positions???



From what I read on facebook, someone talked to a person at Casting that said they do that when they don't have enough qualified applicants. :/ No bueno for the people who have already applied.


----------



## aladdinlovesjasmine

gatorlexi08 said:


> From what I read on facebook, someone talked to a person at Casting that said they do that when they don't have enough qualified applicants. :/ No bueno for the people who have already applied.



Baha, Lexi it's Jen.  Yeah, I posted something on Facebook (my relationship with Facebook is very complex) and then I saw what someone posted in response.  It's just completely frustrating because I feel like they should make a priority of evaluating those they do have before trying to bring in more.  I'm still in "interview stage."  At least take the time to decline those they deem "under-qualified" before looking for more.  How's your progress?


----------



## gatorlexi08

aladdinlovesjasmine said:


> Baha, Lexi it's Jen.  Yeah, I posted something on Facebook (my relationship with Facebook is very complex) and then I saw what someone posted in response.  It's just completely frustrating because I feel like they should make a priority of evaluating those they do have before trying to bring in more.  I'm still in "interview stage."  At least take the time to decline those they deem "under-qualified" before looking for more.  How's your progress?



Hahaha! what are the chances of this?! the internet is a small place. I've been following this thread for a while but haven't posted until I responded to your post. Yeah. I'm not sure why they are doing what they are doing. Rather frustrating. I've had final interviews for the internships I'm still in consideration for and now it's just the waiting game.


----------



## giuwah

Hello all fellow potential Spring 2012 PIs. 

I'm so glad I found this discussion board. I am extremely anxious to find out if I get the PI I applied for. I am a senior graphic arts and design major and I applied for the Graphic Design Communications internship at the end of September. I had put together a physical portfolio and sent them that and got a phone screening three days later after I applied online and had the interview at the beginning of october.

I still haven't heard anything from them and am anxious as hell! 

Partly because my life at college next semester solely depends on if I get this internship or not. I've had a bit of a scheduling fiasco as I had taken two summer courses and only one of the credits got transferred over and learned that I am also a quarter unit short. 

I haven't gotten a rejection letter or heard anything from them, so I'm hoping this is a good sign. Also I'm someone who reads into the littlest things (i'm a mystic) and this past week there has been dozens of lady bugs in my suite at college (the dorm is new so my suitemates and I are confused as to why they keep appearing), but so many positive signs are popping up, I hope the result will be positive!

Grr, so soon too!


----------



## EPCOT55

Called today to ask about when we may be hearing about alumni only PIs. I did this because I have another offer for a different internship somewhere else. He said the latest is early December, but "You should hear way before that anyways"
That kinda gives me hope that we may be hearing really soon.


----------



## Enchantingee

buhhumbug said:


> I think I'm going to be getting my own housing too. However, I've spent a lot of time in the Kissimmee/Orlando area and I think I'm going to look for a place closer to Orlando. Even though it's somewhat of a commute, there's more going on in Orlando and it's just a little nicer in general in my opinion.



Hi Megan!  Congrats!

I also would be interested in this.  What were you thinking of?


----------



## hellojamie

giuwah said:


> Hello all fellow potential Spring 2012 PIs.
> 
> I'm so glad I found this discussion board. I am extremely anxious to find out if I get the PI I applied for. I am a senior graphic arts and design major and I applied for the Graphic Design Communications internship at the end of September. I had put together a physical portfolio and sent them that and got a phone screening three days later after I applied online and had the interview at the beginning of october.
> 
> I still haven't heard anything from them and am anxious as hell!



I'm up for the same internship, and it's the internship I had previously. I interviewed around the same time and received my documents request on the 23rd of October, but haven't heard anything back since then.

I know this particular internship is kind of weird, since they need some purely print comm interns, some purely graphics interns, and some that can do both, but they're all lumped together under "Communications" intern. Graphics and print are all interviewed by the same panel of people. When I did it, there were about 12 different positions open. I was with Entertainment, while there was an intern for each different park, sports and resorts, etc. That varies every semester as far as which interns have extended, so there may be more or less spots this go around.

As far as my last leader said about the selection process, all the hiring managers sit in on a conference call during the interviews, then at the end of all the interviews each manager ranks their top three interns and they regroup to discuss who goes where. If more than one department selects the same intern they have to redivvy them up. I had expected to hear back sooner, but no news is good news as all but one of my other applications have dropped out of consideration. I'm still in "post-interview stage" so I'm happy with that for now. You should know either way before Thanksgiving.

And on a personal note, this was the HARDEST interview ever, coming up with an answer to tough questions and having it met with dead silence. I've done it two different times and the second time it was only slightly easier. I had another interview for a Public Relations role that was also a panel but very chatty and friendly and I was like, oh my gosh why couldn't have Communications been like that?

Anyway, good luck, and if you do get the internship and have any questions let me know! The Communications team (Internal Communications, technically) is a WONDERFUL family.


----------



## hellojamie

Enchantingee said:


> Hi Megan!  Congrats!
> 
> I also would be interested in this.  What were you thinking of?



Be careful living too far out from the LBV area. Anything past the 1-4 Millennia exit, especially downtown or on the other side of downtown, you're looking at an hour of traffic every morning easy.


----------



## gatorlexi08

So there has been a lot of Dashboard movement today. On the facebook group a lot of people went into No Longer in Consideration and several other people received offers via phone calls. Looks like things are moving along at least. I'm now officially NLIC for two out of my four. Hopefully I can know by next week...I just want to know either way. Waiting is the hardest part... Good luck to everyone, hope you're receiving good news!


----------



## EPCOT55

Good Luck to everyone, hopefully we'll all be happy within the next week!

Does anyone know if Disney calls on weekends?


----------



## giuwah

hellojamie said:


> I'm up for the same internship, and it's the internship I had previously. I interviewed around the same time and received my documents request on the 23rd of October, but haven't heard anything back since then.
> 
> I know this particular internship is kind of weird, since they need some purely print comm interns, some purely graphics interns, and some that can do both, but they're all lumped together under "Communications" intern. Graphics and print are all interviewed by the same panel of people. When I did it, there were about 12 different positions open. I was with Entertainment, while there was an intern for each different park, sports and resorts, etc. That varies every semester as far as which interns have extended, so there may be more or less spots this go around.
> 
> As far as my last leader said about the selection process, all the hiring managers sit in on a conference call during the interviews, then at the end of all the interviews each manager ranks their top three interns and they regroup to discuss who goes where. If more than one department selects the same intern they have to redivvy them up. I had expected to hear back sooner, but no news is good news as all but one of my other applications have dropped out of consideration. I'm still in "post-interview stage" so I'm happy with that for now. You should know either way before Thanksgiving.
> 
> And on a personal note, this was the HARDEST interview ever, coming up with an answer to tough questions and having it met with dead silence. I've done it two different times and the second time it was only slightly easier. I had another interview for a Public Relations role that was also a panel but very chatty and friendly and I was like, oh my gosh why couldn't have Communications been like that?
> 
> Anyway, good luck, and if you do get the internship and have any questions let me know! The Communications team (Internal Communications, technically) is a WONDERFUL family.



Thank you for this information!
Not sure if I'll be getting a second interview because the lady I spoke to had said I had completed a lot of the application already before the initial phone screening. I had sent in physical portfolio pieces, and printed everything else. I literally printed out a large 15x20 envelope and put my transcript, resume, and portfolio pieces in one package (I was worried about things getting lost). 

What do you mean post interview stage? The status on my dashboard just says "Interview Stage" and I'm not sure if that's there just because it was updated when I had the interview. 

So anxious! I mean I hope that since I'm waiting this long, that's probably a good thing (no rejection letter or acceptance letter yet, so...)


----------



## bopnopper9

I figured I'd join the club and post on here.  I figure if I'm so interested by everyone else's stories and getting internships, maybe someone will be interested in mine.  Maybe. 

I applied for five internships.  Two have gone NLIC (one like less than a week after my initial interview, and the other today).

Wednesday I got an email from someone asking me to set up a phone interview.  I saw nothing on my dashboard (I have yet to see anything else on my dashboard change, actually), but I set up the interview for yesterday.  It was for Guest Correspondence.  He asked me a few questions, basically learning a little more about me and how exactly I'd fit into the role.  Then asked if I had any questions and told me I'd be notified "soon" (gosh I hate that word! haha).

Today, I came home to another email.  I think it's the one everyone else has been getting where it's asking me for my background info.  Just a link to fill out some form.  I have no idea if it's related to the Guest Correspondence interview I had yesterday.  In a way I'm hoping it is, because I reeeeally want that internship.  In another way I kind of don't because I also reeeally want the Guest Relations or Cast Deployment Internships which are the only other two that I'm still in the running for.  I just can't decide!

The good news is that if everything falls through I got accepted on my extension in the program (Merch).  So at least I have a minimum wage job!  A Bachelor's degree and a minimum wage job.  Goodness I love my life!  Haha!  Actually I think it's just that I love Disney!

Monday can't come soon enough!


----------



## bopzeebop

bopnopper9 said:


> Today, I came home to another email.  I think it's the one everyone else has been getting where it's asking me for my background info.  Just a link to fill out some form.  I have no idea if it's related to the Guest Correspondence interview I had yesterday.  In a way I'm hoping it is, because I reeeeally want that internship.  In another way I kind of don't because I also reeeally want the Guest Relations or Cast Deployment Internships which are the only other two that I'm still in the running for.  I just can't decide!



After I filled out the document, my dashboard changed to Post-Interview Stage (not immediately, but within a couple hours, and probably by like 6 pm EST). I'm not up for multiple positions like you are, but I definitely recommend checking your dashboard regularly! It is the most accurate way to figure out where you are for each position.



giuwah said:


> What do you mean post interview stage? The status on my dashboard just says "Interview Stage" and I'm not sure if that's there just because it was updated when I had the interview.
> 
> So anxious! I mean I hope that since I'm waiting this long, that's probably a good thing (no rejection letter or acceptance letter yet, so...)



I'm pretty sure people are only being notified of acceptances via phone call. Keep checking your dashboard to see your progress. You're not going to receive a rejection letter; if you are rejected, your dashboard will change to NLIC.


----------



## giuwah

bopzeebop said:


> After I filled out the document, my dashboard changed to Post-Interview Stage (not immediately, but within a couple hours, and probably by like 6 pm EST). I'm not up for multiple positions like you are, but I definitely recommend checking your dashboard regularly! It is the most accurate way to figure out where you are for each position.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure people are only being notified of acceptances via phone call. Keep checking your dashboard to see your progress. You're not going to receive a rejection letter; if you are rejected, your dashboard will change to NLIC.



RE: Checking dashboard. This may be true, but I've also read some departments don't update there's as regularly.


----------



## gatorlexi08

Not trying to be a Debbie Downer but for accuracy's sake, everyone should know that there are people who went NLIC after filling out the "Documents to be completed" email/dashboard stage. It does mean that you're moving along in the consideration process but not necessarily that you will be offered a role.


----------



## giuwah

gatorlexi08 said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie Downer but for accuracy's sake, everyone should know that there are people who went NLIC after filling out the "Documents to be completed" email/dashboard stage. It does mean that you're moving along in the consideration process but not necessarily that you will be offered a role.



What if you haven't gotten that email yet?


----------



## gatorlexi08

giuwah said:


> What if you haven't gotten that email yet?



As long as your dashboard does not say "No Longer in Consideration" then you are still in the running. Casting says "No news is good news." I was just making a point that people need to be prepared for either outcome if they get that email.


----------



## bandigirly

Hi Everyone!

So, this is my first time on the message boards.  I am currently on the "Post Interview Stage" on one of my internship applications; and on the wait-list for the college program.  I have applied for quite a few internships, some were "No longer in consideration" right away, others are still in the submission stage.  I am very nervous and excited.  

Thank you all for sharing your experiences.
-Jamie


----------



## giuwah

gatorlexi08 said:


> As long as your dashboard does not say "No Longer in Consideration" then you are still in the running. Casting says "No news is good news." I was just making a point that people need to be prepared for either outcome if they get that email.



Thanks!


----------



## hellojamie

giuwah said:


> Thank you for this information!
> Not sure if I'll be getting a second interview because the lady I spoke to had said I had completed a lot of the application already before the initial phone screening. I had sent in physical portfolio pieces, and printed everything else. I literally printed out a large 15x20 envelope and put my transcript, resume, and portfolio pieces in one package (I was worried about things getting lost).
> 
> What do you mean post interview stage? The status on my dashboard just says "Interview Stage" and I'm not sure if that's there just because it was updated when I had the interview.
> 
> So anxious! I mean I hope that since I'm waiting this long, that's probably a good thing (no rejection letter or acceptance letter yet, so...)



My process was a bit weird... the day after I sent in my digital portfolio pieces the Comm department called me directly to schedule a panel interview with them, before I'd even taken my initial phone screening yet. My phone screen had been set up for a Sunday, and I believe they called me the Wednesday or Thursday to set up an interview for the following week. So in my phone screen the woman didn't ask me anything about that particular internship or have access to any of my portfolio pieces, which was strange to me, because the first time I interviewed for the role I discussed my design/writing skills during both interviews.

My dashboard for the Comm internship stayed "In progress" for the longest time, after all of the others moved on to "Interview Stage. Then it updated to "Interview stage" when they sent the documents request, and then "Post-Interview stage" a few days after I'd completed the form.

But interview stage is still good, all of mine at this point that I didn't have a second interview for dropped off. And acceptance will definitely be a call, probably by a restricted number, since Casting is unlisted.


----------



## hellojamie

EPCOT55 said:


> Good Luck to everyone, hopefully we'll all be happy within the next week!
> 
> Does anyone know if Disney calls on weekends?



As far as I know, they don't, but they aren't completely within the 9-5 timeframe during the week. When my offer came last year (on a Wednesday), we played phone tag all day because I was working merch, but I KNEW it was the offer bc the voicemail said she was from Casting and wanted to talk about one of the internships I'd applied for. I was resigned to not getting ANY sleep and just having to wait until the next day, but she called around 7:30 EST and offered the role.


----------



## diane9945

Hi, I have applied for several Professional Internships and have been told I "am no longer being considered" for any of them. I am currently a college junior, however, I am 53 years old. I am willing to take the pay cut, have a home in Florida where I can reside, and can take a leave of absence from my current job. Does anyone know if there are certain criteria which I am not meeting due to my age.

My dream has always been to work for Disney and I even applied, in person, back in 1984, when I was a Director of Purchasing for a major corporation. At the time, without internet, etc., it was very difficult to apply for a job long distance. I was hoping things might be different now.

I would appreciate any information anyone may be able to provide me. Is there anyone out there that is even close to my age?

Thanks.


----------



## hellojamie

diane9945 said:


> Hi, I have applied for several Professional Internships and have been told I "am no longer being considered" for any of them. I am currently a college junior, however, I am 53 years old. I am willing to take the pay cut, have a home in Florida where I can reside, and can take a leave of absence from my current job. Does anyone know if there are certain criteria which I am not meeting due to my age.
> 
> My dream has always been to work for Disney and I even applied, in person, back in 1984, when I was a Director of Purchasing for a major corporation. At the time, without internet, etc., it was very difficult to apply for a job long distance. I was hoping things might be different now.
> 
> I would appreciate any information anyone may be able to provide me. Is there anyone out there that is even close to my age?
> 
> Thanks.



When I had my internship there was another intern in my department who was a mother with two kids and had relocated to FL to take the job. She was at least in her 40s. As long as you are enrolled in college and meet the job skills, there isn't anything barring you because of your age. She ended up working in Costuming or Creative Design or something. I'm not sure what exactly her role was, but she worked in Creative Entertainment with me. I'm not sure what roles you are looking at, but I also know there were some older interns in other departments, like the Conservation Education presenters at Epcot and DAK.

Some of the internships require you be a Senior level or have prior Disney experience, but mostly they are just very very hard to get. Most of these roles get upwards of 600 applicants per position, someone even said the Weddings one had apps in the thousands. Just looking at the numbers of roles vs. applicants, the vast majority of people are going to get rejected.

I'd say just keep trying. If you're interested in the College Program internships, they also had several older people, there were probably 8-9 the semester I worked there. The program was accommodating so that they didn't room with all the college kids, they had their own one bedroom apartments in the Disney complexes, or they had their own housing.


----------



## giuwah

diane9945 said:


> Hi, I have applied for several Professional Internships and have been told I "am no longer being considered" for any of them. I am currently a college junior, however, I am 53 years old. I am willing to take the pay cut, have a home in Florida where I can reside, and can take a leave of absence from my current job. Does anyone know if there are certain criteria which I am not meeting due to my age.
> 
> My dream has always been to work for Disney and I even applied, in person, back in 1984, when I was a Director of Purchasing for a major corporation. At the time, without internet, etc., it was very difficult to apply for a job long distance. I was hoping things might be different now.
> 
> I would appreciate any information anyone may be able to provide me. Is there anyone out there that is even close to my age?
> 
> Thanks.



Things are different regarding applying to jobs. Its easier and allows anyone to apply with the internet available. But then that's the thing. It's open to everyone with internet access and that's a lot of people. Now, its more about standing out. 

I got past disneycareers on my first application. All I did was print out a 15x20 envelop with my brand identity and submitted everything through snail mail. While it may have costed some money (about $45 dollars between all the materials) it was worth it to stand out. I'm guessing doing this is what makes me more of an appealing applicant. ...


----------



## hellojamie

giuwah said:


> Things are different regarding applying to jobs. Its easier and allows anyone to apply with the internet available. But then that's the thing. It's open to everyone with internet access and that's a lot of people. Now, its more about standing out.
> 
> I got past disneycareers on my first application. All I did was print out a 15x20 envelop with my brand identity and submitted everything through snail mail. While it may have costed some money (about $45 dollars between all the materials) it was worth it to stand out. I'm guessing doing this is what makes me more of an appealing applicant. ...



I don't know that I would go that far... with everything moving digital, it's a lot more convenient for people to deal with everything in a digital format. I know last year when I interviewed, they asked for a physical portfolio, then all the hiring managers had to meet in one room to do the interviews. This year it was all done via conference call and they requested digital portfolios so all the different managers across property can view it at once on their computers during the call.

A physical portfolio is great to take with you networking and on interviews, but you should also have a digital version, too. Twice I've had my portfolio requested, and both times it was "highly preferable" that it be in digital format.


----------



## diane9945

Thanks for the input. Since I am an English major with a teaching certification, I am looking for a position in the Disney Institute area. I would like to be involved with corporate training and have applied to those plus other positions.

I will be patient and try again next season.


----------



## bandigirly

diane9945 said:


> I will be patient and try again next season.



There are other internships available.  This is my 3rd season applying.  I will keep applying until they say yes.  Some internships are even year round, so just keep looking until you find the perfect one.  I have applied for several this term, and the ones I didnt qualify for went NLIC quickly, there is ONE I am still in the running for for sure (Post Interview Stage), and I am still on the wait list for the college program.  So keep applying, don't give up.

 Never give up, never surrender 

-=Jamie=-


----------



## giuwah

hellojamie said:


> I don't know that I would go that far... with everything moving digital, it's a lot more convenient for people to deal with everything in a digital format. I know last year when I interviewed, they asked for a physical portfolio, then all the hiring managers had to meet in one room to do the interviews. This year it was all done via conference call and they requested digital portfolios so all the different managers across property can view it at once on their computers during the call.
> 
> A physical portfolio is great to take with you networking and on interviews, but you should also have a digital version, too. Twice I've had my portfolio requested, and both times it was "highly preferable" that it be in digital format.



Yep. They called me to make sure I filled out the online application and submitted an online portfolio. Though, I heard from my professors that going snail mail goes a long way even if they ask for digital. Especially if its print, typically they want to see how well the design from the computer screen got translated onto paper.


----------



## jacinda824

Just checked my dashboard and it still has the "interviewing" status on it. I have had 2 interviews so far and the request for background email. I agree with what someone on here already said that no news is good news. I would fully expect we all know by the end of this week.


----------



## diane9945

bandigirly said:


> There are other internships available.  This is my 3rd season applying.  I will keep applying until they say yes.  Some internships are even year round, so just keep looking until you find the perfect one.  I have applied for several this term, and the ones I didnt qualify for went NLIC quickly, there is ONE I am still in the running for for sure (Post Interview Stage), and I am still on the wait list for the college program.  So keep applying, don't give up.
> 
> Never give up, never surrender
> 
> -=Jamie=-



I won't give up. I continue to look for new openings. Regular positions also. My daughter is starting the college program in January. I am happy for her. It is more important that she gets it than me right now. I just keep applying and keeping my fingers crossed. Still in submission stage in a few.


----------



## bandigirly

Congrats to your daughter Diane, and good luck to you.


----------



## tigger1968fan

diane9945 said:


> Thanks for the input. Since I am an English major with a teaching certification, I am looking for a position in the Disney Institute area. I would like to be involved with corporate training and have applied to those plus other positions.
> 
> I will be patient and try again next season.



Hi Diane9945,

I am currently an intern with the Disney Institute (DI) and am working toward my Master of Science in Instructional and Performance Technology and have 13 years of Information Technology experience (relocated for husband's job).  My fellow intern also has her Master's degree and based on this trend, appears to be a preference for DI.  I'm 37, so I'm definitely not one of the younger interns and there are 2 others here in their early 30's in sales operations.  

Do you have the contact information of the manager you interviewed with?  If so, I would ask what skills they are looking for and you can begin working on improving those skills while waiting for the next application round to begin.

If you have specific questions, feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## LaurelWright

Has anyone else gotten to the Post interview stage on the Dashboard? I have done second interviews for 3 different PI's. Two of them still say interview stage, but one says post interview and I wasnt sure what that meant.

Thanks! And congrats to those of you who have already been accepted!!


----------



## bandigirly

LaurelWright said:


> Has anyone else gotten to the Post interview stage on the Dashboard? I have done second interviews for 3 different PI's. Two of them still say interview stage, but one says post interview and I wasnt sure what that meant.
> 
> Thanks! And congrats to those of you who have already been accepted!!



Post interview is a good thing! It means you are still an active candidate.  I had been n "Post interview" stage for a few weeks, and just got my acceptance call today.  So good luck, and fingers crossed!!!

-=Jamie=-


----------



## bopzeebop

LaurelWright said:


> Has anyone else gotten to the Post interview stage on the Dashboard? I have done second interviews for 3 different PI's. Two of them still say interview stage, but one says post interview and I wasnt sure what that meant.



I'm in Post Interview Stage, too! My interviewers told me I wouldn't hear back til December, so I know I have a while to wait, but it's nice to know I'm still in the running!


----------



## bandigirly

bopzeebop said:


> I'm in Post Interview Stage, too! My interviewers told me I wouldn't hear back til December, so I know I have a while to wait, but it's nice to know I'm still in the running!



Good luck! I thought I had to wait till december, but like I said it could be sooner.  *FINGERS CROSSED for you*


----------



## LaurelWright

bandigirly said:


> Post interview is a good thing! It means you are still an active candidate.  I had been n "Post interview" stage for a few weeks, and just got my acceptance call today.  So good luck, and fingers crossed!!!
> 
> -=Jamie=-



Thanks for that info. I actually just got my acceptance call this afternoon. 
Congrats on your acceptance, also!!!


----------



## bandigirly

LaurelWright said:


> Thanks for that info. I actually just got my acceptance call this afternoon.
> Congrats on your acceptance, also!!!





YAY!!! We are both going, we'll have to meet up   Let me know if you get any leads on housing.


----------



## eglem

Congrats everyone! If you have facebook you should join the PI Spring 2012 group. I cannot post the link because I have not made 10 posts yet  I tried to put the link in the title of the post, hope that works!


----------



## birch1ae

Hello everyone!

Congratulations to everyone who has been accepted.  I still have 1 more semester of classes before I will be able to go back to Disney.  I was a CP in the Spring of 2011. Can someone tell me where I can find a general list of all the PIs I can apply for? I have been on the website but I really do not like the layout of the site now! I'm getting a little frustrated with it. Also, does anyone know if there are options to start a PI during the summer? 

Hope everyone is having a great day!

~Ashley


----------



## giuwah

Sad face. I got rejected. 

Can anyone tell me if they have a summer semester?


----------



## bandigirly

giuwah said:


> Sad face. I got rejected.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they have a summer semester?



*SAD FACE* As far as I know there are some summer programs.  But there are also other internships you can apply for, I applied for bunch and was accepted for one.  So just keep applying.  The Fall semester opens up or applying in Jan/Feb.  *HUGZ* and best wishes!!

*FINGERS CROSSES for next semester*


----------



## bandigirly

birch1ae said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has been accepted.  I still have 1 more semester of classes before I will be able to go back to Disney.  I was a CP in the Spring of 2011. Can someone tell me where I can find a general list of all the PIs I can apply for? I have been on the website but I really do not like the layout of the site now! I'm getting a little frustrated with it. Also, does anyone know if there are options to start a PI during the summer?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> ~Ashley


Hey Ash,
have you tried?
http://profinterns.disneycareers.com/en/internship-areas/overview/the disney


good luck!


----------



## Tonya Gaddy

Does anyone have any insight on how costume materials engineering, engineering, & ride and show engineering internships does their interview process? I have only done what I think is the preliminary interview back in October where they asked me why this, leadership situations, do I agree to the Disney look, etc. Has any engineer intern applicant done many interviews yet, or are they running behind? I have been stuck on interview stage (for at least the costume engineering) for a month. Perhaps this is a sign that I am not qualified enough?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## diane9945

tigger1968fan said:


> Hi Diane9945,
> 
> I am currently an intern with the Disney Institute (DI) and am working toward my Master of Science in Instructional and Performance Technology and have 13 years of Information Technology experience (relocated for husband's job).  My fellow intern also has her Master's degree and based on this trend, appears to be a preference for DI.  I'm 37, so I'm definitely not one of the younger interns and there are 2 others here in their early 30's in sales operations.
> 
> Do you have the contact information of the manager you interviewed with?  If so, I would ask what skills they are looking for and you can begin working on improving those skills while waiting for the next application round to begin.
> 
> If you have specific questions, feel free to send me a private message.



Thank you for the information. The tips you have given me are appreciated and I will definitely use them to increase my odds of obtaining one of these positions. My dream would be to intern in the DI area, as teaching and instructing is my passion. I will continue to look and apply for openings as I continue my education. Better late than never.


----------



## LMKerins

Diane, have you looked into Disney English? They have a program where you go over to China for 12-18 months to teach English. It looks AMAZING and I soooooo wish I could do something like this but it's not the right time for me. Maybe this would fit in with your interests! 

http://disneycasting.net/disneyenglish/


----------



## giuwah

I doubt there's a difference, but can anyone tell me if spring or fall is easier to get? I'm sure it depends on the department.


----------



## MissRiss89

Still waiting on services for guests with disabilities and operations learning and development. NLIC for DI Facilitation Assistant and I heard that people got second interviews for Traditions so I assume I'm out for that as well. I just want to know already!


----------



## twocircles

Just got offered the DRC Project Support Internship! Happy Dance! Now looking for roomies


----------



## jacinda824

Congrats... now if only my phone would ring


----------



## Epcot1981

Hi all!

I can't believe I just found this thread today! 
Last week I had second in-person interviews with Fairytale Weddings and Distribution Event Marketing - and my status has been moved to "post-interview" for Fairytale Weddings... looks like this is a good thing from all of your posts!

AHHHHHH - I am dyyyyying of anxiety! Congrats to all of you who got a PI! 

I'll be moving out to FL from CA if I get one, so if anyone is looking for an apartment mate let me know!


----------



## eglem

Epcot1981 said:


> I'll be moving out to FL from CA if I get one, so if anyone is looking for an apartment mate let me know!



Ooooh weddings! I'm in the same boat as you, coming from CA to FL! An option for housing is Cumberland Apts. which is full amenities but you have to share with roommates


----------



## bandigirly

eglem said:


> Ooooh weddings! I'm in the same boat as you, coming from CA to FL! An option for housing is Cumberland Apts. which is full amenities but you have to share with roommates



Hey I am coming from CA too.. but the lady said I need to find my own housing since I am going to be there from Jan-Aug.  

I am looking for an apartment mate!

-Jamie-


----------



## hellojamie

Got a call this morning and accepted my role as a Public Relations intern with the Group and Convention Youth Events team! 

I'm so excited! Yesterday my Communications internship moved from Post-Interview to NLIC, and I was _crushed_ bc that was my previous internship and I would have loved to go back, but this morning bright and early I got a call from a blocked number and nearly died when it turned out to be Casting for the dream role I thought I'd never get.

Congrats to everyone else who has accepted and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## giuwah

hellojamie said:


> Got a call this morning and accepted my role as a Public Relations intern with the Group and Convention Youth Events team!
> 
> I'm so excited! Yesterday my Communications internship moved from Post-Interview to NLIC, and I was _crushed_ bc that was my previous internship and I would have loved to go back, but this morning bright and early I got a call from a blocked number and nearly died when it turned out to be Casting for the dream role I thought I'd never get.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has accepted and good luck to those still waiting!



I got denied the communications internship too!


----------



## vikings5

accepted guest correspondence! Cant wait!


----------



## twocircles

vikings5 said:


> accepted guest correspondence! Cant wait!



Congrats! Virtual High five!


----------



## bandigirly

congrats Jamie, viking, and anyone I missed!!


----------



## Epcot1981

Awesome there are more Cali people on here!

I got called today and offered both of the internships - I think I'm gonna go with Distribution Marketing Events! So excited, I can't wait to see you all in FL!

I was in FL last week and cumberland park is definitely nice, but there's lots of equally nice places around that are the same price for a 2br where you each get your own room.  Non-furnished however, so it depends on whether you are planning to bring stuff out.


----------



## bandigirly

Epcot1981 said:


> Awesome there are more Cali people on here!
> 
> I got called today and offered both of the internships - I think I'm gonna go with Distribution Marketing Events! So excited, I can't wait to see you all in FL!
> 
> I was in FL last week and cumberland park is definitely nice, but there's lots of equally nice places around that are the same price for a 2br where you each get your own room.  Non-furnished however, so it depends on whether you are planning to bring stuff out.



What part of Cali are you from?


----------



## Epcot1981

eglem said:


> Ooooh weddings! I'm in the same boat as you, coming from CA to FL! An option for housing is Cumberland Apts. which is full amenities but you have to share with roommates





bandigirly said:


> Hey I am coming from CA too.. but the lady said I need to find my own housing since I am going to be there from Jan-Aug.
> 
> I am looking for an apartment mate!
> 
> -Jamie-





bandigirly said:


> What part of Cali are you from?



I'm from LA, going to school at USC right now, you?


----------



## geehaw92

Is there anyone in animal programs thats still in interview stage? Or has anyone heard anything about conservation education the seas?

And congrats to everyone thats been accepted!!


----------



## tikimiki40

geehaw,

I'm still in interview stage also, it's so unnerving!! I applied to Reproductive Biology and Conservation & Behavior. Which role(s) are you waiting on?


----------



## gatorlexi08

hellojamie said:


> Got a call this morning and accepted my role as a Public Relations intern with the Group and Convention Youth Events team!
> 
> I'm so excited! Yesterday my Communications internship moved from Post-Interview to NLIC, and I was _crushed_ bc that was my previous internship and I would have loved to go back, but this morning bright and early I got a call from a blocked number and nearly died when it turned out to be Casting for the dream role I thought I'd never get.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has accepted and good luck to those still waiting!



Interesting I didn't know you could go from post-interview to NLIC. That's a bit unnerving. Congratulations on your acceptance though!!! I'm still in regular interview stage for the two I have left. Although I've heard of several people going NLIC for both of them over the last few weeks...hoping that means they are still looking at me!


----------



## bopzeebop

gatorlexi08 said:


> Interesting I didn't know you could go from post-interview to NLIC. That's a bit unnerving. Congratulations on your acceptance though!!! I'm still in regular interview stage for the two I have left. Although I've heard of several people going NLIC for both of them over the last few weeks...hoping that means they are still looking at me!



I suppose that if a candidate is in post-interview for more than one position, he or she could later be NLIC for one if there's going to be an offer for the other. It would be less disconcerting if the offer came before the NLIC though. I'm in post-interview right now and this has been the worst (and longest) wait of my life.


----------



## bopzeebop

Whoops, double post.


----------



## bandigirly

bopzeebop said:


> I suppose that if a candidate is in post-interview for more than one position, he or she could later be NLIC for one if there's going to be an offer for the other. It would be less disconcerting if the offer came before the NLIC though. I'm in post-interview right now and this has been the worst (and longest) wait of my life.



It has been a long wait, thats for sure.  Days seem like months, etc.. Just got my call monday so good luck hon!


----------



## geehaw92

tikimiki40 said:


> geehaw,
> 
> I'm still in interview stage also, it's so unnerving!! I applied to Reproductive Biology and Conservation & Behavior. Which role(s) are you waiting on?



i'm still in conservation education, conservation education the Seas, and marine mammal...I've heard people getting conservation education and marine mammal, but I haven't heard anything for the Seas.  It's the longest wait ever! i just want to know!


----------



## hellojamie

gatorlexi08 said:


> Interesting I didn't know you could go from post-interview to NLIC. That's a bit unnerving. Congratulations on your acceptance though!!! I'm still in regular interview stage for the two I have left. Although I've heard of several people going NLIC for both of them over the last few weeks...hoping that means they are still looking at me!



Yeah I was pretty shocked when I checked my dashboard. It would have been nice to have the offer first, because I totally thought my dreams were dashed, lol. Like bopzeebop said, it may have been because I was the top choice for the other role. I know sometimes if the acceptances fall close together they try to give the intern the choice between them, but since the internship areas were so similar, the PR dept. and the Communications team may have been in contact with each other.

I haven't heard of it happening to anyone else, and I was offered the role I wanted most, so it worked out. Hopefully it was just a fluke thing. And my offer came while I was still in interview stage so not moving to post-interview doesn't mean anything. I think that just has to do with how often they're updating the dashboard.


----------



## giuwah

hellojamie said:


> Yeah I was pretty shocked when I checked my dashboard. It would have been nice to have the offer first, because I totally thought my dreams were dashed, lol. Like bopzeebop said, it may have been because I was the top choice for the other role. I know sometimes if the acceptances fall close together they try to give the intern the choice between them, but since the internship areas were so similar, the PR dept. and the Communications team may have been in contact with each other.
> 
> I haven't heard of it happening to anyone else, and I was offered the role I wanted most, so it worked out. Hopefully it was just a fluke thing. And my offer came while I was still in interview stage so not moving to post-interview doesn't mean anything. I think that just has to do with how often they're updating the dashboard.



Hey hellojamie, I sent you an message btw, not sure if you got it.


----------



## jacinda824

FYI just because you fill out the forms/documentation doesnt mean you cannot go to NLIC. I did


----------



## birch1ae

bandigirly said:


> Hey Ash,
> have you tried?
> 
> 
> good luck!




I have looked there but I'm really looking for specific jobs.  I guess I am confused as to how everyone knew what to apply for.  Did you just put the general department and then they assigned you the specific job?  I just want to be able to apply NOW!lol  From the sounds of it, this is a long waiting process.lol  Thank you for you help!  I hope everything is going well for you


----------



## StefwifnF

Do you guys know if anyone has gone NLIC for Alumni positions?


----------



## christine986

I haven't heard anything yet from any internship I've applied for...still in interview stage.


----------



## daretheghost

Hi everybody! This is my first post here, but this thread has helped calm some nerves.

I'm graduating in December with a degree in journalism graphics (essentially graphic design with a strong focus on pairing visuals with text) and applied for the Distribution Marketing Graphic Design internship and the Internal Communications Graphic Design internship. I had my interviews in early October and just recently went NLIC for Distribution Marketing. With Internal Communications, I got the documents request and moved to Post-Interview Stage and within the last few days went back into Interview Stage.

Should I be expecting a second interview? The last time my progress bar went back a step was just before I got the documents request, so I'm hoping things are still going well because I've been a poor planner and this is my only internship application for after I graduate!

Thanks for any tips and congratulations to everyone who's heard back! I wish I knew for sure one way or the other; this wait is killing me!


----------



## christine986

daretheghost said:


> Hi everybody! This is my first post here, but this thread has helped calm some nerves.
> 
> I'm graduating in December with a degree in journalism graphics (essentially graphic design with a strong focus on pairing visuals with text) and applied for the Distribution Marketing Graphic Design internship and the Internal Communications Graphic Design internship. I had my interviews in early October and just recently went NLIC for Distribution Marketing. With Internal Communications, I got the documents request and moved to Post-Interview Stage and within the last few days went back into Interview Stage.
> 
> Should I be expecting a second interview? The last time my progress bar went back a step was just before I got the documents request, so I'm hoping things are still going well because I've been a poor planner and this is my only internship application for after I graduate!
> 
> Thanks for any tips and congratulations to everyone who's heard back! I wish I knew for sure one way or the other; this wait is killing me!



Hey! I just started reading the thread yesterday, and it did help me calm some nerves as well. I applied for a few Alumni PIs, as well as F&B Management, and Catering Management. I've had all of my interviews, but I'm still in interview stage for all of them. I haven't received any e-mails, and it says my status hasn't been updated since 9/9/11, but obviously I had all of my interviews after that, so I have no idea what's going on. I just want to know already!


----------



## gatorlexi08

christine986 said:


> Hey! I just started reading the thread yesterday, and it did help me calm some nerves as well. I applied for a few Alumni PIs, as well as F&B Management, and Catering Management. I've had all of my interviews, but I'm still in interview stage for all of them. I haven't received any e-mails, and it says my status hasn't been updated since 9/9/11, but obviously I had all of my interviews after that, so I have no idea what's going on. I just want to know already!



The "last updated" on your dashboard refers to the last time you updated your resume or edited your personal profile. It has nothing to do with what they do. Good luck with everything and I hope you get some good calls in the future!


----------



## GradStudent

Hey guys,

Just wanted to say thanks for all the information I got by reading all your comments. Also....just got the call yesterday that I've been offered a PI! So excited! My arrival date is January 12. I'm thinking about living at Cumberland. Anyone have opinions about finding roommates?

Congrats to everyone else who got accepted, and good luck to everyone still waiting to hear!


----------



## dkim29

christine986 said:


> Hey! I just started reading the thread yesterday, and it did help me calm some nerves as well. I applied for a few Alumni PIs, as well as F&B Management, and Catering Management. I've had all of my interviews, but I'm still in interview stage for all of them. I haven't received any e-mails, and it says my status hasn't been updated since 9/9/11, but obviously I had all of my interviews after that, so I have no idea what's going on. I just want to know already!



that's so funny. I applied for exactly same things. lol. same situation as you are right now


----------



## orangekid13

I got an email yesterday to schedule two 30 minute interviews for the "Management Science & Integration" PI I applied for. My initial screening was requested through the "Forecasting, Business Integration Professional Internship" which took place October 20th.

I can't view the posting anymore since they get taken down when applications close, and I wasn't smart enough to save the page. Poop.

Time to start reading through this thread


----------



## christine986

dkim29 said:


> that's so funny. I applied for exactly same things. lol. same situation as you are right now



Let me know if you hear anything, and I'll do the same. Hopefully we both get one!


----------



## bandigirly

christine986 said:


> Let me know if you hear anything, and I'll do the same. Hopefully we both get one!



My status was still "interview stage" until I got the email "documents".  Then went to "post interview stage".   It stayed in "post interview" until after I got my confirmation email/call that I got the part.  So good luck!!! hope this helps!!

-=Jamie=-


----------



## mariamaria

The answer might be in another post somewhere, put 22 pages of discussion threads is a lot to go through, so I'll just take the chance and ask again.

I'm graduating in May, and want to apply for a CP so I can do it Fall 2012(right after graduation). So basically my question is, would I be able to apply for a PI and do it right after a CP? Or are there requirements like having to apply while you're still in school, etc.?


----------



## yabadoo

Hi everyone! I have been lurking here and the Facebook group for a couple weeks now. I am in Post-Interview Stage for an internship and I was wondering if people go from that stage to NLIC. (I received the documents email a while ago and I see that people can still be rejected even if they get that email. I know that people can be accepted without being in Post-Interview Stage.) Any ideas?? I'm not trying to get my hopes up too much so if someone has thoughts either way please let me know. I know there are no sure things until the phone call but it's still nice to know as much as possible from people who have been through this process. Thanks 

Oh, and congratulations to those who have been accepted and good luck to the rest of you!!


----------



## bandigirly

mariamaria said:


> The answer might be in another post somewhere, put 22 pages of discussion threads is a lot to go through, so I'll just take the chance and ask again.
> 
> I'm graduating in May, and want to apply for a CP so I can do it Fall 2012(right after graduation). So basically my question is, would I be able to apply for a PI and do it right after a CP? Or are there requirements like having to apply while you're still in school, etc.?



You can do one after another, I have friends who have .. also friends who have done back to back CPs.  Good luck!



yabadoo said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here and the Facebook group for a couple weeks now. I am in Post-Interview Stage for an internship and I was wondering if people go from that stage to NLIC. (I received the documents email a while ago and I see that people can still be rejected even if they get that email. I know that people can be accepted without being in Post-Interview Stage.) Any ideas?? I'm not trying to get my hopes up too much so if someone has thoughts either way please let me know. I know there are no sure things until the phone call but it's still nice to know as much as possible from people who have been through this process. Thanks
> 
> Oh, and congratulations to those who have been accepted and good luck to the rest of you!!



Good luck hon,  Its a really hard question, but here I go.  Some people have gone from NLIC to post interview, and people have gone from post-interview to NLIC; so its really up in the air.  It took me a while to go from interview stage, to post interview stage and then be accepted, and then receive the email etc ... so Good luck.  Patients is really hard, especially when its something big like this!!! sending pixie dust your way!!!


----------



## apsmsu

I applied for several Alumni positions and interviewed Oct 11 and I still haven't heard anything. I am still in the interview stage but when I check on job status is says that the job has been filled or expired. Does that mean I don't have a chance? I would really like to get this internship or accept another from a different company; do they really make you wait until middle of December to let you know you didn't get a position? Any comments will help.


----------



## apsmsu

bandigirly said:


> You can do one after another, I have friends who have .. also friends who have done back to back CPs.  Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck hon,  Its a really hard question, but here I go.  Some people have gone from NLIC to post interview, and people have gone from post-interview to NLIC; so its really up in the air.  It took me a while to go from interview stage, to post interview stage and then be accepted, and then receive the email etc ... so Good luck.  Patients is really hard, especially when its something big like this!!! sending pixie dust your way!!!


apsmsu
Earning My Ears
*
Join Date: Nov 2011
Posts: 1

 Going Crazy!
I applied for several Alumni positions and interviewed Oct 11 and I still haven't heard anything. I am still in the interview stage but when I check on job status is says that the job has been filled or expired. Does that mean I don't have a chance? I would really like to get this internship or accept another from a different company; do they really make you wait until middle of December to let you know you didn't get a position? Any comments will help.


----------



## bopzeebop

apsmsu said:


> I applied for several Alumni positions and interviewed Oct 11 and I still haven't heard anything. I am still in the interview stage but when I check on job status is says that the job has been filled or expired. Does that mean I don't have a chance? I would really like to get this internship or accept another from a different company; do they really make you wait until middle of December to let you know you didn't get a position? Any comments will help.



I think that just means people can't apply for the job anymore.


----------



## hellojamie

mariamaria said:


> The answer might be in another post somewhere, put 22 pages of discussion threads is a lot to go through, so I'll just take the chance and ask again.
> 
> I'm graduating in May, and want to apply for a CP so I can do it Fall 2012(right after graduation). So basically my question is, would I be able to apply for a PI and do it right after a CP? Or are there requirements like having to apply while you're still in school, etc.?



Yep! I did the same thing. CP the fall after I graduated, and then a PI right after. All of my roommates did the same thing, it's very common. They consider you as still a student while you're in a CP or a PI. So if you're in a PI you can apply for another PI, or if you're in a CP you can apply for a PI, so long as you don't exceed two internships in a row. The thing that sucked for me doing the CP and then a PI was that I could only do the PI for six months and wasn't able to extend. However the experience you get learning the Disney ropes as a frontline Cast Member is great and having done a CP can really help you get a PI.


----------



## Roxyorca

Just learned that I am in the post-interview stage for one of the PI internships I applied and interviewed for. Just submitted an application form and waiting patiently to hear back. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll hear good news soon!


----------



## Roxyorca

Roxyorca said:


> Just learned that I am in the post-interview stage for one of the PI internships I applied and interviewed for. Just submitted an application form and waiting patiently to hear back. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll hear good news soon!



Just accepted the Marine Mammal internship! I'm so excited! Now I just need to find a place to live!


----------



## bopzeebop

Roxyorca said:


> Just accepted the Marine Mammal internship! I'm so excited! Now I just need to find a place to live!



Congrats! I'm jealous of everyone who has gotten a response so quickly. Been almost 2 weeks since I went post-interview & I'm hoping I get an answer this week!


----------



## ZenSandwich

Roxyorca said:


> Just accepted the Marine Mammal internship! I'm so excited! Now I just need to find a place to live!



Congratulations! Keep me updated on how it goes!


----------



## orangekid13

Had my two interviews today with separate senior analysts in management science and integration, I think they went really well. I got the job posting emailed to me from the WDPR Professional Interns people so I was able to prepare to talk about my relevant experience. It sounds like since this internship didn't close applications on October 10th that they don't have to let me know by December 4th but the 2nd interviewer told me they have a few people left to interview but it might go into December a bit because this is a holiday week. It was great to find out they have 3 or 4 internships to fill in the department. I found my interviewers on linkedin as well, it can't hurt for them to see my name in their inbox again...

Fingers crossed!


----------



## d3structo

If I've only had 1 interview so far is it safe to assume that I'm not going to be getting a 2nd interview?

I was under the impression that they're were making their decisions by December and we're pretty much there when you factor in the holidays. Just wondering if anybody had an idea about their deadlines or when they stop accepting interns. 

Im keeping my fingers crossed but Im starting to think I may need to reapply next year.


----------



## daretheghost

Hi again, everyone!

I got my phone call today and accepted a role as a communications graphic design intern! They're going to place me in either transportation or creative services and I've requested Cumberland housing.

I'm so excited! Congratulations to everyone who's heard back and fingers crossed for those still waiting!

d3structo - I only had one interview, so it may not be the end of the road!


----------



## airherc1205

Hey everyone, I am new to the boards and was wondering if anyone applied for the Architectural & Design Internship?

I applied for this internship on October 1st, with the deadline being October 18th. My status on my dashboard changed the next day, then a week or so later, I received a phone call from Disney asking some questions about the information that I submitted, my projected graduation date, and my preferred semester of participation. With the understanding that they were just undergoing the application review process. About two weeks after the deadline, and no change on my dashboard, I called and e-mailed Disney, asking when I might hear back, if I might hear back, etc. They replied almost instantly, saying that my dashboard would change during the process, and that those who were making selections had until December 4th to make a decision. Which makes plenty of sense. 

But, then I came across this thread, and have been seeing people have had multiple interviews, obviously for PI's in other fields, and yet I haven't had a single interview. Just thought that was interesting. But then, I tried logging in to my Dashboard, and have been receiving constant error messages, saying that the page has been moved or deleted. Or that the username and password isnt correct (yet the password has been saved, and it automatically logs me in...) So I am also wondering if the site is down...

Either way, I just want to know if anyone else applied for this position, and if they had heard anything, or if anyone else is experiencing these issues...

Thanks!


----------



## mariamaria

hellojamie said:


> Yep! I did the same thing. CP the fall after I graduated, and then a PI right after. All of my roommates did the same thing, it's very common. They consider you as still a student while you're in a CP or a PI. So if you're in a PI you can apply for another PI, or if you're in a CP you can apply for a PI, so long as you don't exceed two internships in a row. The thing that sucked for me doing the CP and then a PI was that I could only do the PI for six months and wasn't able to extend. However the experience you get learning the Disney ropes as a frontline Cast Member is great and having done a CP can really help you get a PI.



Awesome, thanks for the information! Glad to hear that my after graduation plans have some potential...if all goes well!


----------



## Practically.Perfect

So I have a question for people who have done a PI. I keep hearing people saying they're extending their PI or applying for another one. I didn't know that it was possible to extend your PI. I know it prob depends on the depatement, but how common/ easy is it to extend your PI? Do many people do this? I'm graduating in December, so I would really love to stay down there after my PI. I'm so thankful I got this and that I have plans after I graduate, but now i'm starting to worry what comes next.


----------



## hellojamie

Practically.Perfect said:


> So I have a question for people who have done a PI. I keep hearing people saying they're extending their PI or applying for another one. I didn't know that it was possible to extend your PI. I know it prob depends on the depatement, but how common/ easy is it to extend your PI? Do many people do this? I'm graduating in December, so I would really love to stay down there after my PI. I'm so thankful I got this and that I have plans after I graduate, but now i'm starting to worry what comes next.



It depends on the department. A lot of departments prefer to have their interns extend because it's easier to have an intern stay who already knows the ropes than to have to train another one. But there are others, like the animal programs/education presenters at the Seas at Epcot, where they only let a few of the interns extend, if any. It just depends. The departments have to submit their interns for extension pretty early, before the heavy interviewing for the PIs starts again in the spring. And then as long as Casting approves, which they should as long as your record card is good, it's not a big deal at all. It just depends entirely on your department, but as long as you're doing a good job and someone they want to keep, there's a good likelihood they will.

It's also much easier to get selected/interview for another PI while you're already down there and still working, where they can call your leaders and see how you're doing, etc. so that's an option too. My second go around having already done a PI was much easier and I had a lot more interest/second interviews.


----------



## bopzeebop

I just got a rejection email for one of the internships I applied for. I wasn't expecting that, especially since I went NLIC for it a month ago!


----------



## orangekid13

I just got the "Documents to be completed" email! 

How many people get that without getting an offer?


----------



## Soarin08

I am pleased to announce I was selected for the DCP Alumni Only Disney Cruise Line Recruitment PI! I got the documents to be completed email, sent them in, and received a phone call ten minutes later. I all but cried when the lady at Casting said they would like to offer me the job.  I'll be working in the offices in Celebration and I check in on the 12th of January at Casting!!!

Note that I also only had one interview and we actually barely discussed this role, even though it was my second choice of the Alumni Only positions.


----------



## bopzeebop

What time does Casting close? I'm still in Post-Interview Stage and I was told I'd hear back this week.


----------



## orangekid13

I thought I already posted this... 

I got the Management Science and Integration Internship! 
I heard back the morning after the documents email, luckily they realized I'm on the west coast and didn't call me at 6am or during my math exam


----------



## bopzeebop

orangekid13 said:


> I got the Management Science and Integration Internship!



Awesome!! Congrats! What will you do in that position? My friend loves science & Disney so that might be a good position for him.


----------



## orangekid13

bopzeebop said:


> Awesome!! Congrats! What will you do in that position? My friend loves science & Disney so that might be a good position for him.



I'll be doing programming, working on a web tool that Disney uses internally to to statistical analysis. It's used by marketing to decide where to advertise stuff and by sales to figure out the best decisions for selling ad space/commercial time to other companies. Essentially the business people don't have to know the math to spend the least on ads or make the most money selling them. Pretty sure it was used at least a little bit every time you see those Disney Parks commercials that have been taunting me since I applied


----------



## bopzeebop

orangekid13 said:


> I'll be doing programming, working on a web tool that Disney uses internally to to statistical analysis. It's used by marketing to decide where to advertise stuff and by sales to figure out the best decisions for selling ad space/commercial time to other companies. Essentially the business people don't have to know the math to spend the least on ads or make the most money selling them. Pretty sure it was used at least a little bit every time you see those Disney Parks commercials that have been taunting me since I applied



Oh cool! I wouldn't have expected that from the job title.

I agree, those commercials are so taunting!! I get butterflies every time I see a reference to the parks.


----------



## nikongirl

bandigirly said:


> It has been a long wait, thats for sure.  Days seem like months, etc.. Just got my call monday so good luck hon!



Congrats to you Jamie.  My name is Janee' (like Renee).  I just got my acceptance for the Workforce Management Cast Deployment 3 days ago.  I'm really excited too.  Chances are we will be working together.  Do you know what location we are working at?


----------



## orangekid13

I have a feeling a lot of the PI's are in the Team Disney building across from DTD. I had a friend look up my interviewers on the hub and that's where I'll be anyways. Yay for no theme park traffic, boo for dtd traffic


----------



## EPCOT55

Still in the interview stage for Cast Deployment!
I'm so anxious!


----------



## CPLoSmith56

Im thinking about doing as pi as well. Trying to figure our if i want to do one in the wonderful world of Disney or some close to home as in the lovable land of disney. decisions decisions....


----------



## RKintaudi

Hey guys, my name is Shawn, Last week on December 12, I applied for the Undergraduate Finance Associate Program. I checked back everyday for the status of my application. As of Friday, the 16th, I was at the Interview stage, however I have yet to receive an email or phone call to schedule an interview. What does this mean? Will I even get an interview? I applied for two other positions and I'm no longer in consideration as per the application status. But with this one, my status remains "frozen" at the Interview Stage.

I would really love to have this internship and grow with Disney, but i'm just so nervous about the status of my applications. I called in twice and they said they will contact me for an interview if they wish to, but shouldn't I get one already since im in the interview stage?

Any responses would be great.


Thanks!


----------

